# حوار حول لاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2012)

الأستاذ والزميل الفاضل عبد المسيح

أحببت أن أقف معك وقفة حول قول السيد المسيح

( أنا والآب واحد )  يوحنا 10 / 30

مقتبسة من حوار هام بين السيد المسيح واليهود 

فى عيد التجديد 

فهل تسمح ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 يونيو 2012)

أتفضل اخويا الحبيب استاذ *ياسر الجندى*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> أتفضل اخويا الحبيب استاذ *ياسر الجندى*


 
 أشكرك لأدبك
أستاذ عبد المسيح
مامفهومك للوحدة المذكورة فى قول السيد المسيح 
( أنا والآب واحد )
بمعنى واحد إيه ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أشكرك لأدبك
> أستاذ عبد المسيح
> مامفهومك للوحدة المذكورة فى قول السيد المسيح
> ( أنا والآب واحد )
> بمعنى واحد إيه ؟


هم واحد فى الجوهر


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> هم واحد فى الجوهر


 جميل
أين النص ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> جميل
> أين النص ؟


Joh 10:30  أنا والآب واحد».  !!
ما حضرتك وضعته !!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> Joh 10:30 أنا والآب واحد». !!
> ما حضرتك وضعته !!



 نعم أعرف ذلك
أين فى الجوهر ؟!
لماذا حملتموه على الجوهر ؟!
وهى غير مذكورة نصا !


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> نعم أعرف ذلك
> أين فى الجوهر ؟!
> لماذا حملتموه على الجوهر ؟!
> وهى غير مذكورة نصا !


يوجد أكثر من دليل انهما واحد فى الجوهر :
1 - التفاسير
2 - التقليد و أقوال الآباء التى استلمناها
3 - أعمال الابن نفسها تشهد انه واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر
4 - لم نجد ولا نبى واحد قال " انا و الآب واحد "
5 - من خلال النص نفسه نجد ان الابن جعل نفسه مساوياً للابن , مثلاً عندما قال :
Joh 10:28  وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي. 
Joh 10:29  أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. 
مساوياً يده بيّد الآب لأنه هو و الآب واحد

فإن كان لحضرتك اعتراض أهلاً و سهلاً و تفضل بوضعه , لكن مينفعش انا أسيب كل ما قلته ( التفاسير - التقليد و أقوال الآباء - أعمال الابن الدالة على مساواته بالآب فى الجوهر - ان هذا النص أختص به الابن *فقط* - سياق النص )

تفضل أخى الحبيب [/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 يونيو 2012)

يوجد أكثر من دليل انهما واحد فى الجوهر :
 1 - التفاسير
 2 - التقليد و أقوال الآباء التى استلمناها
 3 - أعمال الابن نفسها تشهد انه واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر
 4 - لم نجد ولا نبى واحد قال " انا و الآب واحد "
 5 - من خلال النص نفسه نجد ان الابن جعل نفسه مساوياً للابن , مثلاً عندما قال :
 Joh 10:28  وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي. 
 Joh 10:29  أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. 
 مساوياً يده بيّد الآب لأنه هو و الآب واحد
 
 فإن كان لحضرتك اعتراض أهلاً و سهلاً و تفضل بوضعه , لكن مينفعش انا أسيب  كل ما قلته ( التفاسير - التقليد و أقوال الآباء - أعمال الابن الدالة على  مساواته بالآب فى الجوهر - ان هذا النص أختص به الابن *فقط* - سياق النص )
 
 تفضل أخى الحبيب ​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2012)

أستأذنك الآن لظروف خاصة 
وأكمل غدا إن شاء الله
حيث الحوار الذى دار بين اليهود والسيد المسيح فى عيد التجديد
مرة أخرى
شكرا لأدبك واحترامك


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أستأذنك الآن لظروف خاصة
> وأكمل غدا إن شاء الله
> حيث الحوار الذى دار بين اليهود والسيد المسيح فى عيد التجديد
> مرة أخرى
> شكرا لأدبك واحترامك


تفضل أخى الحبيب


----------



## e-Sword (14 يونيو 2012)

*شبهة قديمة قوووووووووووى*

*تفضل الرد*​ *

http://www.mediafire.com/?x3tmyd5fxmw

قول المسيح وبملء الفم معادلا نفسه بالآب جوهرا ، أنه والآب واحد في (يوحنا 10: 30)*​ *وهنا الإجابة واضحة أن الأبن والآب واحد في الجوهر … فالمسيح هو الله المتجسد 
ولكن تخرج الأساطير الإسلامية مدلسة وقائلة 
أن المسيح في تكملة الإصحاح أكد أنه لا يعني إلا ما قيل في العهد القديم ” انا قلت انكم آلهة” … 
وبالتالي لا يفرق نفسه عن بقية القضاة في العهد القديم  (فهل هذا حقيقي؟؟؟)
وهذا بالطبع تفسير مدلس لأن المسيح لا يعادل نفسه بقضاة العهد القديم ولم يقل أنه مثلهم بل هو يستنكر قبول اليهود تأليه من قبلوا كلمة الله (قضاة العهد القديم) ويرفضون تأليه كلمة الله نفسه (المسيح) الذي أعطاهم هذا التأليه
أي أنه يستنكر قبولهم تأليه الصورة … وانكارهم ألوهية الأصل 
فمن هو الأصل وما هي الصورة ؟
أليكم النص في الإنجيل و الأسباب التي تدعونا إلى اتهام المسلمين بالتلديس

أولا النص في يوحنا إصحاح 10:
29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي.
30 انا والآب واحد
31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه. (اليهود عرفوا أنهم يجدف)
32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي.بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني. (استنكار المسيح)
33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها. (علماء اليهود يوضحون لماذا هو مجدف)
34 اجابهم يسوع أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم آلهة. (استشهاد بالعهد القديم على تأليه القضاة)
35 ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله.ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب.  (سبب تأليههم هو قبولهم كلمة يهوه)
36 فالذي قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله. (استنكار : المسيح يفرق نفسه عن القضاه فهو قدوس الأب –الكلمة  ذاتها )
37 ان كنت لست اعمل اعمال ابي فلا تؤمنوا بي. (المسيح يستشهد بأن أعماله هي أعمال الآب كدليل آخر على اتحاده بالآب وأنهما واحد 
38 ولكن ان كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالاعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا ان الآب فيّ وانا فيه (ومرة أخرى يؤكد أنه في الآب والآب فيه)
39. فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم. (ومرة أخرى يعلم قادة اليهود أنه يجدف )

ثانيا تحليل النص والرد
1) أولا سبب إطلاقنا على التفسير في المواقع الإسلامية بأنه تدليس 
المسيح أعلن أنه والآب واحد … 
* وطبقا للتفسير المسيحي هو إعلان عن لاهوته وأنه نفس جوهر الآب 
* وطبقا للتفسير اليهودي هذا تجديف ولهذا يقول النص المقدس أن اليهود فهموا تماما ما يعنيه وأرادوا رجمه 






فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه) يو 10: 31
(اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها) (يو 10: 33)
وفي نهاية الحديث أكد المسيح نفس الفكرة بقوله (لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا ان الآب فيّ وانا فيه) (يو 10: 38)
فكان رد اليهود بالمثل (فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه) (يو 10: 39)
* وطبقا للتفسير الإسلامي هذا أيضا تجديف … فلم يقل نبي من الأنبياء في القصص القرآني أو في السنة 
أنا والله واحد …. 
وهناك القصة المشهورة للحلاج عندما نطق أنه الحق … قتلوه لأنه بإعلانه هذا ساوى نفسه بالله … وهذا تطاول على الذات الإهية في الإسلام … ولهذا وطبقا للإسلام أيضا المسيح في إنجيلينا بقوله هذا كافر يستحق القتل كما اليهود 

وهذا يقونا إلى نقطة أساسية … أن هذا التفسير لا هو إسلامي ولا هو مسيحي ولا هو يهودي … فماذا إذاً؟؟؟
هو تفسير تدليسي شخصي أخترعه المسلمون المعاصرون بتفسير ملتو للنص المقدس دون مرجعية مسيحية أو إسلامية أو حتى يهودية … لمجرد التلاعب بعقول البسطاء من مرتادي المنتديات الإسلامية عندما يغنون هناك ويردون على أنفسهم 

2) استنكار المسيح هو هو استنكار لمعادلته بالآب  أم استنكار قبلوهم لـتأليه الصورة وانكار ألوهة الأصل
 المسيح استنكر هجوم اليهود عليه قائلا
(اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي.بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني) (يو 10 : 32)
فهل كان هذا الاستنكار لينفي التهمة عن نفسه ويؤكد لهم أنه لم يدعي الألوهة؟
 … حاشا
فالمسيح يجيب اليهود بأسباب استنكاره لهم 
(أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم آلهة. ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله.ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب. فالذي قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله.) (يو 10: 34-36)
ومن هذا النص يتضح أن المسيح يوضح ثلاث نقاط
أولا أن اليهود يقبلون بنص العهد القديم بتأليه القضاة
ثانيا سبب هذا التأليه هو قبولهم للكلمة
 (ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله)
ثالثا كيف لا يبقلون ألوهية الكلمة نفسها (الأصل ومصدر تأليه القضاة) 
فكلمة الله كانت هي السبب في تأليه القضاة لأنها مصدر التأليه وجوهر الإلوهة 
والمسيح هو كلمة الله الذاتية التي أرسلها الآب إلى العالم (قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم)
(في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.) (يوحنا 1: 1) 
إذا المسيح لا يستنكر فهمهم بأنه الله  كما يحاول المدلسين من المسلمين المعاصرين تصوريه 
بل على العكس يستنكر لليهود انعدام منطقهم 
و قبولهم لتأليه قضاة العهد القديم لمجرد قبولهم كلمة الله ، 
ورفضهم ألوهية الكلمة نفسها التي أرسلها الآب إلى العالم 
كيف يقبلون تأليه الصورة (من قبلوا الكلمة) ويرفضون ألوهية الأصل (الكلمة ذاتها) ؟؟؟
هذا هو استنكار المسيح
ولهذا في آخر النص يعود المسيح ليؤكد نفس الرسالة دون إنكار لألوهته الحقة 
(لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا ان الآب فيّ وانا فيه) (يوحنا 10: 38) 

ثالثامن تفسيرات الآباء
تفسيرالذهبي الفم:
ما يقوله هومن هذا النوع: “إن كان الذين يتقبلون هذه الكرامة بالنعمة لا يجدون خطأ في دعوةأنفسهم آلهة،فكيف يُوبخ ذاك الذي له هذا بالطبيعة؟(القديسيوحنا الذهبي الفم.. من تفسير تادرس يعقوب ملطي)
* *وكذا يؤكد كلا من إريناؤس وأثناسيوس أنها نبؤة عن أبناء العهد الجديد بأننا نصير أبناء الله بالتبني وبالتالي كالآلهة ، ولكن المسيح هو مصدر تألهنا لأنه هو الكلمة الذاتية *​ *
تفسير أثناسيوس الرسول 

* *Athanasius: Wherefore He is very God, existing one in essence with the very Father; while other beings, to whom He said, ‘I said ye are Gods had this grace from the Father, only by participation of the Word, through the Spirit. For He is the expression of the Father’s Person, and Light from Light, and Power, and very Image of the Father’s essence” (Against the Arians; Orationes contra Arianos)*​ *
تفسير أيرناؤس
* *
Irenaeus: ” But of what gods does he speak? Of those to whom He says, “I have said, Ye are gods, and all sons of the Most High.” (Psa_82:6) To those, no doubt, who have received the grace of the “adoption, by which we c.r.y, Abba Father.” (Rom_3:14) (Against Heresies. BOOK III)*​ *وهذا ما يعنيه إنجيلنا الوحدة الواحدة بقول الروح القدس نبؤة عنالتبني بالمسيح في العهد الجديد على لسان آساف
” انا قلت انكمآلهة وبنو العلي كلكم.” (مز 82: 6)

وهو ما يعنيه الروح القدسعلى لسان الروح القدس في العهد الجديد
” واما كل الذينقبلوهفاعطاهم سلطانا انيصيروا اولاد اللهاي المؤمنون باسم ” (يوحنا 1: 12)

فكل منقبلواالكلمة صاروا أولاد الله ومتألهين بالشركة مع اللاهوت
” اللذين بهما قدوهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينه لكي تصيروا بهاشركاء الطبيعةالالهيةهاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة.” (2 بطرس 1: 4)
* *ولكن يبقى المسيح هو الكلمة نفسها التي تألهنا بها *​ *فالمسيح يستنكر إذا غباء اليهود كما هو غباء المسلمين الحالي … كيف يقبلون تأليه من صارت إليهم الكلمة ويرفضون ألوهية الكلمة ذاتها 
كماالمسلمون : كيف يقبلون بأن القرآن غير مخلوق بينما المسيح كلمة الله مخلوق ،والمسيح هو الإعلان الكامل للكلمة الإلهية
* *ولا عزاء للأغبياء وكان بالأولى أن يبوخوا أنفسهم قائلين 
” فكيف ننجو نحن ان اهملنا خلاصا هذا مقداره“ (عبرانيين 2: 3)*​ *الخلاصة في جدول

* *قضاة العهد   القديم*​ *المسيح*​ *“أنا قلت أنكم آلهة“*​ *“أنا والآب واحد” و “أنا في   الآب والآب فيَّ“*​ *النص*​ *الوحي الالهي   (بواسطة الابن والروح) عن قضاة العهد القديم*​ *الابن عن   نفسه*​ *المُعلِن*​ *لأنهم “صارت إليهم كمة الله” أي قبلوا الكلمة وتألهوا بها …   وبمعنى آخر  قبلوا الكلمة (الابن) فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله اي   المؤمنون باسمه (يو 1: 12)*​ *لأن “الآب قدسه وأرسله” لأنه كلمته  (يوحنا 1: 1)*​ *تفسير   المسيح: لماذا؟*​ *قبلوا تأليه   قضاة العهد القديم كوحي مفدس*​ *أنكروا قول   المسيح واتهموه بالتجديف وأرادوا رجمه*​ *ما فعله   اليهود*​ *أن اليهود   قبلوا تأليه الصورة (القضاة ) ورفضوا ألوهية الأصل (أي المسيح الكلمة الذاتي)*​ *استنكار   المسيح*​ *إعلان نبوة   عن العهد الجديد كما أتفقت كثير من شروحات  آباء الكنيسة بأننا ننال التبني   في المسيح ونصير شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية بكوننا جسده*​ *إعلان لاهوته   الذاتي ككلمة الله الذاتي والمؤله لجميع من يؤمنون به*​ *الهدف*​ *ابراهيم القبطي


*


----------



## e-Sword (14 يونيو 2012)

*حاول يا مسلم انك تتعب شوية و تدور على الاجابة*

*الشبهة*​ *قال المسيح في يوحنا 10 :30 »30أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ«. وهذا يعني أن المسيح متوافق مع الآب، ولكنه لا يعني أنه واحد مع الآب في الجوهر، فقد قال المسيح في يوحنا 17 :11 عن تلاميذه، مخاطباً الآب:  »11وَلَسْتُ أَنَا بَعْدُ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَأَمَّا هؤُلاَءِ فَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ. أَيُّهَا الآبُ الْقُدُّوسُ، احْفَظْهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي، لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِدًا كَمَا نَحْنُ.«. *​ *وقصد بذلك الوحدة في المحبة والوفاق.*​ *الرد*​ *المشكك** يستنتج شيئ غير صحيح ناتج عن عدم دراسه متانية للاعداد فالشاهد الاول يتكلم عن وحدانية مطلقه في الذات والصفات اما عن التلاميذ فلم يقل واحد فينا في الذات ولكن يتكلم عن وحدانية عمل الروح القدس فيهم ووحدانيتهم بترابطهم معا في وجود المسيح في قلوبهم *​ *فابدا** اولا في توضيح وحدانية المسيح مع الاب في ماذا ثم توضيح معني **" **ليكونوا** واحد كما نحن **"*​ *وهذه** الصفات لم يقل واحده فيهم عن البشر *​ *والاب** والابن واحد في *​ *وحدة** الكيان *​ *إنجيل يوحنا **10: 38*​ *وَلكِنْ** إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا   بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا   وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ**».*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **14: 10*​ *أَلَسْتَ** تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟   الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ   بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ   هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ**.*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **17: 21*​ *لِيَكُونَ** الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِدًا، كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ   أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ، لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ   أَيْضًا وَاحِدًا فِينَا، لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ   أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي**.*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **10: 30*​ *أَنَا** وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ**».*​ *رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي **2: 9*​ *فَإِنَّهُ** فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا**.*​ *وحدة** الكرامه *​ *إنجيل يوحنا **5: 23*​ *لِكَيْ** يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ   الآبَ**. **مَنْ** لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ   الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ**.*​ *وحدة** العمل*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **5: 17*​ *فَأَجَابَهُمْ** يَسُوعُ**: «**أَبِي** يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ**».*​ *انجيل** يوحنا **14*​ *14: 10 **الست** تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال*​ *وحدة** المعرفه *​ *إنجيل يوحنا **8: 19*​ *فَقَالُوا** لَهُ**: «**أَيْنَ** هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟**» **أَجَابَ** يَسُوعُ**:   «**لَسْتُمْ** تَعْرِفُونَنِي أَنَا وَلاَ أَبِي**. **لَوْ** عَرَفْتُمُونِي   لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا**».*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **14: 7*​ *لَوْ** كُنْتُمْ قَدْ   عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا**. **وَمِنَ** الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ**».*​ *وحدة** الايمان*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **14: 1*​ *«**لاَ** تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ**. **أَنْتُمْ** تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي**.*​ *وحدة** الرؤيا *​ *إنجيل يوحنا **14: 9*​ *14: 9 **قال** له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته و لم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب *​ *14: 10 **الست** تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال *​ *وحدة** الملكية *​ *إنجيل يوحنا **17: 10*​ *وَكُلُّ** مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ، وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ   فَهُوَ لِي، وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ**.*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **16: 15*​ *كُلُّ** مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي**. **لِهذَا** قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ**.*​ *وحدة** السلطان*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **5: 21*​ *لأَنَّهُ** كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي،   كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ**.*​ *وحدة** القدرة علي الخلق *​ *إنجيل يوحنا **1: 3*​ *كُلُّ** شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ،   وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ**.*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **1: 10*​ *كَانَ** فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ   الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ**.*​ *رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس **8: 6*​ *لكِنْ** لَنَا إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ**: **الآبُ** الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ   لَهُ**. **وَرَبٌّ** وَاحِدٌ**: **يَسُوعُ** الْمَسِيحُ، الَّذِي بِهِ   جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ بِهِ**.*​ *رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين **1:*​ *2 **كَلَّمَنَا** فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ،**
3 **الَّذِي،** وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،*​ *وحدة** اعطاء الحياه*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **14: 6*​ *قَالَ** لَهُ يَسُوعُ**:   «**أَنَا** هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ**. **لَيْسَ** أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي**.*​ *رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى **5: 20*​ *وَنَعْلَمُ** أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً   لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ**. **وَنَحْنُ** فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ   الْمَسِيحِ**. **هذَا** هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ   الأَبَدِيَّةُ**.*​ *وحدة** مغفرة الخطايا *​ *انجيل** متي **9*​ *2 **وَإِذَا** مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحًا عَلَى فِرَاشٍ**. **فَلَمَّا** رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ**: «**ثِقْ** يَا بُنَيَّ**. **مَغْفُورَةٌ** لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ**».
3 **وَإِذَا** قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ**: «**هذَا** يُجَدِّفُ**!»
4 **فَعَلِمَ** يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ، فَقَالَ**: «**لِمَاذَا** تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟**
5 **أَيُّمَا** أَيْسَرُ، أَنْ يُقَالَ**: **مَغْفُورَةٌ** لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ**: **قُمْ** وَامْشِ؟**
6 **وَلكِنْ** لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا**». **حِينَئِذٍ** قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ**: «**قُمِ** احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ**!»
7 **فَقَامَ** وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ**.*​ *سفر أعمال الرسل **20: 28*​ *اِحْتَرِزُوا** اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ   الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا   أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي   اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ**.*​ *وحدة الدينونه** والجزاء *​ *إنجيل يوحنا **5: 22*​ *لأَنَّ** الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى   كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ،*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **8: 16*​ *وَإِنْ** كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌ،   لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي   أَرْسَلَنِي**.*​ *إنجيل متى **16: 27*​ *فَإِنَّ** ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ   أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ   وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ**.*​ *سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي **22: 12*​ *«**وَهَا** أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا   وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ   كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ**.*​ *رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية **14: 10*​ *وَأَمَّا** أَنْتَ، فَلِمَاذَا تَدِينُ أَخَاكَ؟ أَوْ   أَنْتَ أَيْضًا، لِمَاذَا تَزْدَرِي بِأَخِيكَ؟ لأَنَّنَا   جَمِيعًا سَوْفَ نَقِفُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ   الْمَسِيحِ،*​ *
**رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس **5: 10*​ *لأَنَّهُ** لاَبُدَّ أَنَّنَا جَمِيعًا نُظْهَرُ أَمَامَ   كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ، لِيَنَالَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مَا كَانَ   بِالْجَسَدِ بِحَسَبِ مَا صَنَعَ، خَيْرًا كَانَ   أَمْ شَرًّا*​ *وحدة** المجد *​ *إنجيل يوحنا **11: 4*​ *فَلَمَّا** سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ، قَالَ**: «**هذَا** الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ   لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللهِ،   لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللهِ بِهِ**».*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **17: 5*​ *وَالآنَ** مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ   ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ   كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ**.*​ *رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى **4: 11*​ *إِنْ** كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَحَدٌ   فَكَأَقْوَالِ اللهِ**. **وَإِنْ** كَانَ يَخْدِمُ أَحَدٌ   فَكَأَنَّهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ يَمْنَحُهَا اللهُ، لِكَيْ   يَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِيَسُوعَ   الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ   إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ**. **آمِينَ**.*​ *رسالة** يهوذا**1*​ *21 **وَاحْفَظُوا** أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ**.
22 **وَارْحَمُوا** الْبَعْضَ مُمَيِّزِينَ،**
23 **وَخَلِّصُوا** الْبَعْضَ بِالْخَوْفِ، مُخْتَطِفِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ، مُبْغِضِينَ حَتَّى الثَّوْبَ الْمُدَنَّسَ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ**.
24 **وَالْقَادِرُ** أَنْ يَحْفَظَكُمْ غَيْرَ عَاثِرِينَ، وَيُوقِفَكُمْ أَمَامَ مَجْدِهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ فِي الابْتِهَاجِ،**
25 **الإِلهُ** الْحَكِيمُ الْوَحِيدُ مُخَلِّصُنَا، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالْعَظَمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ، الآنَ وَإِلَى كُلِّ الدُّهُورِ**. **آمِينَ**.*​ *وحدة** اللامحدودية *​ *إنجيل متى **18: 20*​ *لأَنَّهُ** حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ   بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ**».*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **3: 13*​ *وَلَيْسَ** أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي   نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ   فِي السَّمَاءِ**.*​ *وحدة** الازليه الابدية*​ *سفر** دانيال **7*​ *13 «**كُنْتُ** أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ**.
14 **فَأُعْطِيَ** سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ**. **سُلْطَانُهُ** سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ**.*​ *سفر ميخا **5: 2*​ *«**أَمَّا** أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ   صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا،   فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا   عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ   الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ**».*​ *إنجيل متى **28: 20*​ *وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ** أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ**. **وَهَا** أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ   الدَّهْرِ**». **آمِينَ**.*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **1: 15*​ *يُوحَنَّا** شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى قِائِلاً**: «**هذَا** هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ**: **إِنَّ** الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ   كَانَ قَبْلِي**».*​ *إنجيل يوحنا **8: 58*​ *قَالَ** لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ**:   «**الْحَقَّ** الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ**: **قَبْلَ** أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ   أَنَا كَائِنٌ**».*​ *رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين **13: 8*​ *يَسُوعُ** الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى   الأَبَدِ**.*​ *سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي **1: 8*​ *«**أَنَا** هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ،   الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ**» **يَقُولُ** الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ   وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي،   الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ**.*​ *سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي **21: 6*​ *ثُمَّ** قَالَ لِي**:   «**قَدْ** تَمَّ**! **أَنَا** هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ   وَالنِّهَايَةُ**. **أَنَا** أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ   يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا**.*​ *وحدة** التكلم من خلال البشر*​ *إنجيل لوقا **21: 15*​ *لأَنِّي** أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَمًا وَحِكْمَةً لاَ   يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ   يُنَاقِضُوهَا**.*​ *انجيل** متي **10*​ *19 **فَمَتَى** أَسْلَمُوكُمْ فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا كَيْفَ أَوْ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ تُعْطَوْنَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهِ،**
20 **لأَنْ** لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ**.*​ *إنجيل مرقس **13: 11*​ *فَمَتَى** سَاقُوكُمْ لِيُسَلِّمُوكُمْ، فَلاَ تَعْتَنُوا   مِنْ قَبْلُ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ وَلاَ   تَهْتَمُّوا، بَلْ مَهْمَا أُعْطِيتُمْ فِي تِلْكَ   السَّاعَةِ فَبِذلِكَ تَكَلَّمُوا**. **لأَنْ** لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلِ   الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ**.*​


----------



## e-Sword (14 يونيو 2012)

*تكملة*

*تكملة 

**وبالطبع نعرف كيف فهم اليهود هذا*​ *انجيل يوحنا 5*​ *17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».
18 فَمِنْ  أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ،  لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ اللهَ  أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللهِ.*​ *انجيل يوحنا 8*​ *56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ».
57 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ، أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟»
58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».
59 فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازًا فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هكَذَا.*​ *إنجيل يوحنا 10: *​ *30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».
31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.
32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»*​ *فالمسيح وضح لاهوته ووحدانيته مع الاب المطلقه في الذات والصفات واليهود فهموا ذلك جيدا ولذلك طلبوا ان يرجموه *​ *الشاهد الثاني *​ *انجيل يوحنا 17*​ *هذا الاصحاح يقدم صلاة المسيح الشفاعية عن كنيسته وان يحفظهم من الشرير وهو يقول في هذا الجزء *​ *17: 10 و كل ما هو لي فهو لك و ما هو لك فهو لي و انا ممجد فيهم*​ *وهنا المسيح قبل ان يتكلم عن التلاميذ يوضح وحدانية بالاب في كل شيئ وحدانية الذات والقدره والملكية والصفات . لايستطيع احد من البشر ولا ملائكة ان يقول لله كل ما هو لك هو لي *​ *ونلاحظ  شيئ مهم في سياق الكلام استطيع ان اقف مع المسيح واقول مثله كل ما هو لي  هو للاب ولكن حاشا لي ان اقول كل ما هو للاب هو لي اذا هناك صفات وتعبيرات  نستطيع ان نقولها مثل المسيح لاننا تلاميذه وابناؤه ولكن هناك تعبيرات لا  نستطيع ان نقولها لانه مختلف عنا في جوهره اللاهوتي . المُشبَّه  لا يكون مثل المشبَّه به من كل الوجوه، فإذا قلنا مثلاً عن إنسان إنه أسد  فليس معنى ذلك أنه أسد حقيقي، بل معناه أنه يشبه الأسد في الشجاعة. صحيح أن علاقة بشرية يسوع المسيح بالتلاميذ تشبه علاقة بشريته بالآب، لكنها ليست ذات علاقته بالآب. إنها تشبهها في بعض الأوجه فقط. *​ *ويوضح  المسيح سبب شفاعته لهم في انه ممجد فيهم وهذا تعبير اظهار عمله لكي لا  يكون عمله باطل بمعني ان المهندس الممجد يتمجد علي تصميمه والطبيب الممجد  يتمجد علي مهارته في شفاء مرضاه وهكذا المسيح يتمجد بخلاص تلاميذه لان هذا  هو دوره الكفاري ومجد المسيح ظهر في تجديد خليقة المؤمنين وفي ثمارهم. وتشير لأن صفات المسيح قد إنطبعت في تلاميذه "هم لبسوا المسيح" *​ *رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 13: 14*​ *بَلِ الْبَسُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ   الْمَسِيحَ، وَلاَ تَصْنَعُوا تَدْبِيرًا لِلْجَسَدِ   لأَجْلِ الشَّهَوَاتِ.*​ *رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 3: 27*​ *لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ   قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ:*​ *فصار الناس يرون في تلاميذ المسيح صورة المسيح. فإيمانهم إذاً أبرز للناس مجده الإلهي. ولاحظ أن المسيح في محبته لهم لم يرى إنكارهم وضعفهم، فهو قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ، بل أقام منهم أعمدة الكنيسة. ونلاحظ أيضاً في هذه الآية أن الآب ممجد في التلاميذ فكل ما هو للابن هو للآب أيضاً، وهذا ما يشير إليه قول السيد المسيح "لكي يرى الناس أعمالكم الحسنة فيمجدوا أباكم. فالاب ممجد بهم ايضا لانه هو والاب واحد وكل ما لهم هو للاب ايضا وايضا هو ممجد فيهم لانه خلصهم وفداهم . *​ *17: 11 و  لست انا بعد في العالم و اما هؤلاء فهم في العالم و انا اتي اليك ايها  الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن*​ *وهنا العدد الذي استشهد به المشكك . العدد يتكلم عن استعداد المسيح ان يفارق تلاميذه بالجسد ويبدا دوره كشفيع كفاري *​ *أيها الآب القدوس هذه الكلمات لم ترد في الكتاب المقدس سوى هنا، فالحل الوحيد أمام التجارب الشريرة هو الإلتجاء إلى قداسة الآب. فقداسة  الآب هي حصن الذين في العاصفة معرضين للتهديد والإغراء من دنس العالم أو  معرضين للإرتداد أمام ضغوط إضطهاد العالم فهي قوة تجذبنا فنترك الأنا  وننجذب إلى الله فنصير واحداً. لأنه أمام قداسة الله يتضح زيف ملذات العالم، وأمام محبة الله نقدم حياتنا رخيصة إذا أُرْغِمنا على الإستشهاد. القداسة هي الإرتفاع والسمو عن الأرضيات بكل ما فيها. وقداسة الله هي قوة قادرة أن تحفظ أولاده من إغراءات وإضطهاد العالم. فهي  قوة تجذبنا فنترك الأنا وننجذب لله فنصير واحداً لأننا أمام قداسة الله  يتضح زيف ملذات العالم، فقداسة الآب هي الضمان الأوحد لقداسة المؤمنين. فقداسة الآب أي سموه ليست هي إنعزاله عن العالم بل قوة قادرة أن تجذب من يريد لينفصل وينعزل عن الشر الذي في العالم. وهنا يربط المسيح بين القداسة والوحدة. حيثما توجد القداسة يوجد الحب والوحدة، وحيثما توجد الخطية يوجد الشقاق والحسد. لذلك علمنا السيد أن نصلي هكذا "ليتقدس إسمك" فالإلتجاء إلى اسم الله القدوس ليتقدس في حياتنا وأفكارنا وعيوننا وقلوبنا وضمائرنا، هو قوة غالبة وحصن منيع "اسم الرب برج حصين يركض إليه الصديق ويتمنع" (أم10:18). "ليتقدس إسمك" لتظهر قوة عملك في أن تجعلنا واحداً بالمحبة.*​ *وكلمة  ليكونوا لم يقولها عن انه هو والاب ليكونوا لانهم هم واحد من الاصل فلا  يحتاجوا ان يكونوا ولكن البشر كانوا متفرقين وجمعهم المسيح والروح القدس  سيكمل تجميعهم ولهذا يقول ليكونوا في المستقبل *​ *وتعبير ليكونوا واحد هو واحد في المحبة وفي الروح القدس والغاية والفكر والحياه المسيحية *​ *وهذا شرح في *​ *رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل افسس 4*​ *4: 1 فاطلب اليكم انا الاسير في الرب ان تسلكوا كما يحق للدعوة التي دعيتم بها *​ *4: 2 بكل تواضع و وداعة و بطول اناة محتملين بعضكم بعضا في المحبة *​ *4: 3 مجتهدين ان تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام *​ *4: 4 جسد واحد و روح واحد كما دعيتم ايضا في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد *​ *4: 5 رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة *​ *4: 6 اله و اب واحد للكل الذي على الكل و بالكل و في كلكم*​ *فهم  يكونوا واحد بواسطة المسيح الواحد الذي يحل في قلوبهم كلهم وبمعني لو ربط  كثيرين بحبل واحد فهم اصبحوا واحد ليس لانهم واحد ولكن لان المسيح الواحد  في قلوبهم فربط بين قلوبهم وايضا الروح القدس الذي يجمعهم معا الذي هو يشبه  الرباط المقدس رباط السلام *​ *وجسد  المسيح الواحد الذي يتناولوا منه وروح قدس واحد يحل عليهم فهم وحدتهم ليس  وحدة طبيعه ولكن وحدة تبني بقبول الله وقبول الرباط المقدس *​ *فالايمان يجعلهم واحد بالتبني وليس بالطبيعه *​ *ويربطهم المعمودية الواحدة *​ *وايضا في*​ *رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي 12*​ *12: 12 لانه كما ان الجسد هو واحد و له اعضاء كثيرة و كل اعضاء الجسد الواحد اذا كانت كثيرة هي جسد واحد كذلك المسيح ايضا *​ *12: 13 لاننا جميعنا بروح واحد ايضا اعتمدنا الى جسد واحد يهودا كنا ام يونانيين عبيدا ام احرارا و جميعنا سقينا روحا واحدا *​ *12: 14 فان الجسد ايضا ليس عضوا واحدا بل اعضاء كثيرة *​ *رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل فيلبي 2*​ *2: 1 فان كان وعظ ما في المسيح ان كانت تسلية ما للمحبة ان كانت شركة ما في الروح ان كانت احشاء و رافة *​ *2: 2 فتمموا فرحي حتى تفتكروا فكرا واحدا و لكم محبة واحدة بنفس واحدة مفتكرين شيئا واحدا *​ *فهو وحدة تبني وتجميع وليس وحدة طبيعة *​ *وهذا هو معني " ليكونوا واحد " فلولا جسد المسيح الذي قدم عنهم والروح القدس الذي حل فيهم لايمكن ان يكونوا واحد *​ *ويكمل الرب يسوع قائلا كما نحن اي ان اتحادهم بعمل الروح القدس هو انعكاس للوحدة والحب الكائن بين الاب والابن والروح القدس . وقوله كما نحن هو مشابهة في الصورة وليس في المقدار ولا الطبيعة طبعاً. هو مشابهة في الحب فالآب في الإبن والإبن في الآب وهما واحد بالطبيعه وبالحب الذي هو طبيعة الله. ونحن نصير واحداً لو صارت لنا طبيعة المحبة مثل الله. *​ *وكما قلت ان التشابه في صفه واحده وليس في كل شيئ لان المُشبَّه لا يكون مثل المشبَّه به من كل الوجوه.*​ *ويكمل المسيح شارحا توحيدهم كان يتم من خلاله وهو في العالم *​ *17: 12 حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني حفظتهم و لم يهلك منهم احد الا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب *​ *17: 13 اما الان فاني اتي اليك و اتكلم بهذا في العالم ليكون لهم فرحي كاملا فيهم*​ *ويكمل المسيح صلاته عن تلاميذه *​ *والحقيقه في نفس الاصحاح المسيح يكمل ويشرح معني يكونوا واحد *​ *17: 19 و لاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي ليكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق*​ *المسيح  هو لقبه الحق وهو يقدس ذاته وهذا امر لا يستطيع ان يفعله بشر لان لا  يستطيع احد ان يقول اقدس انا ذاتي ولكن الانسان يصلي ويطلب من الله ان  يقدسه لان التقديس ان يكون الانسان من خاصة الله ولكن الرب يسوع المسيح هو  القدوس الذي ذاته مقدسه باستمرار *​ *ومعني اقدس ذاتي اي اقدم جسدي الذبيحه المقدسه الكفارية عن العالم فهو رئيس الكهنة وهو الذبيحه, ويقدس ذاته باستمرار اي جسده لاجلنا وهو المقصود بسر الافخارستيا الذي يقدسه المسيح في كل قداس *​ *وبهذا يجمعهم في واحد وهو جسده فبتناول جسده يكونوا مقدسين فيه وهو الحق *​ *ونلاحظ ان هناك فرق كبير بين التلاميذ وبينه فالتلاميذ محتاجين جسده يقدسهم اما هو فيقدس جسده باستمرار بذاته لهم *​ *17: 20 و لست اسال من اجل هؤلاء فقط بل ايضا من اجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم *​ *17: 21 ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني *​ *17: 22 و انا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما اننا نحن واحد *​ *17: 23 انا فيهم و انت في ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد و ليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني و احببتهم كما احببتني *​ *وهو  يشرح التسلسل المسيح هو لاهوت وهو اقنوم الكلمة حالل في الجسد الطبيعة  البشرية وبلاهوته واحد مع الاب وببشريته يعطيه للبشر ولكت لاهوته لا يفارق  ناسوته وهم بكونهم يتوحدوا بجسده وفي جسده وجسده هو جسد الله *​ *سفر أعمال الرسل 20: 28*​ *اِحْتَرِزُوا  اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ   الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ  الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا   أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ  الَّتِي   اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ.*​ *وهذا  الجسد المقدس يوحد البشر ويصيروا هم اعضاء الجسد وهو الراس وهم بهذا  يتناولون من الجسد الذي لا ينفصل عن اللاهوت وبهذا يصيروا واحد من خلاله  بالتبني فهنا نرى طلب المسيح أن نكون واحداً فهو كما رأينا يكون كنيسته أي جسده من أعضاء هي نحن. والوحدة بيننا ستكون بأن يكون كلٌ منا جزء من جسده، والثبات فيه سيكون بالمحبة، فمن يثبت في محبته سيثبت فيه "كما أحبني الآب كذلك أحببتكم أنا، إثبتوا في محبتي" (يو9:15).  *​ *ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا= أنا في أبي وأنتم فيّ وأنا فيكم (يو20:14)*​ *أنا في أبي= هي وحدة لاهوتية بين الآب والإبن.*​ *أنتم فيّ= صرتم جزءاً من جسدي= هؤلاء قال عنهم "الذين أعطيتني"*​ *أنا فيكم= صارت فينا حياة المسيح بالتناول من جسده.*​ *فنحن نتحد بالمسيح بالجسد فنصير واحداً فيه ولنا حياته.*​ *ولأن الإبن يتحد ناسوته بلاهوته قال الرسول "حل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت" *​ *رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 1: 19*​ *لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ أَنْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ،*​ *رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 2: 9*​ *فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا.*​ *ولأننا إتحدنا بالإبن "صرنا مملوئين فيه" *​ *رسالةبولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي2:*​ *10 وَأَنْتُمْ مَمْلُوؤُونَ فِيهِ، الَّذِي هُوَ رَأْسُ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَسُلْطَانٍ.*​ *مملوئين براً وقداسة وبركات روحية ومادية ومحبة وسلطان على الخطية وإبليس.. وهذه قال عنها يوحنا "أما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع" (1يو3:1) لقد حملنا المسيح إلى حضن أبيه بعد أن وحدنا فيه. *​ *وقيل عن الإبن أنه في "حضن أبيه" (يو18:1) تعبيراً عن الوحدة. والوحدة  مع الآب هي الدخول في شركة حب مع المسيح، يفيض علينا بمحبته ونعمته ونحن  إعلاناً عن محبتنا نخضع له، وهذه هي الصورة التي عبر عنها بولس الرسول  بقوله "حينئذ الإبن نفسه أيضاً سيخضع" (1كو28:15) فهو رأس الكنيسة أتى بكنيسته خاضعة لأبيه. وحدها كما يريد الآب وصيرها خاضعة له كما يريد أيضاً.*​ *أنا فيهم= أعطيتهم حياتي وأنت فيّ = فقد حلَّ في جسدي كل ملء اللاهوت. وبهذه القوة اللاهوتية التي في جسدي أحفظهم في وحدة، ككنيسة واحدة لها مجد أبدي. *​ *ففهمنا ان وحدانية الابن والاب في كل شيئ في الذات والصفات اما توحيد البشر فهو توحيد بالتبني من خلال المسيح والروح القدس والمعمودية *​ *والمجد لله دائما*​*
*​


----------



## e-Sword (14 يونيو 2012)

*تفضل ايضا*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7sT_5vUuWV8*​ 

 *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118915*​


----------



## e-Sword (14 يونيو 2012)

*عايز تانى ...اتفضل انتا تشاور بس*

*[FONT=&quot]من أكثر الشبهات التى احب ان ارد عليها*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
**[FONT=&quot]فهى تنتهى بمجرد التدقيق مع العقل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] !

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نأتى الى اللفظين اولا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 

 [/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]يو 10: 30 انا والآب واحد*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]14- **[FONT=&quot]انا قد اعطيتهم كلامك و العالم ابغضهم لانهم ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
15- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لست[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تاخذهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من العالم بل ان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحفظهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من الشرير[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
16- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
17- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قدسهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في حق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كلام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو حق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
18- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما ارسلتني الى العالم ارسلتهم انا الى العالم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
19- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و لاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
20- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و لست[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من اجل هؤلاء فقط بل ايضا من اجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
21- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ليكون الجميع واحدا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
22- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و انا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ليكونوا واحدا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما اننا نحن واحد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
23- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انا فيهم و انت في ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد و ليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني و احببتهم كما احببتني[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فى الأية الأولى " انا والآب واحد " يقولها المسيح كحقيقة ليس بها اى زمن تأخيرى او تقديمى اى انها ليس بها طلب او ذكرى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] !

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأيات الثانية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تعالى نقرأ الأيات السابقة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

15- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لست[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تاخذهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من العالم بل ان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحفظهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من الشرير[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
20- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و لست[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اجل هؤلاء فقط بل ايضا من اجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا المسيح يسأل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يطلب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من الآب اشياء ، وهذا واضح من النص ، إذا فما هى هذة الأشياء ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]17- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قدسهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في حق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كلام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو حق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
18- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما ارسلتني الى العالم ارسلتهم انا الى العالم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
19- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و لاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
20- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و لست[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من اجل هؤلاء فقط بل ايضا من اجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كل هذة طلبات اى انها لم تكن محققه فى الزمن الحاضر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والنتيجة لهذة الطلبات هى الأية التالية مباشرة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

21- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يكون الجميع واحدا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يكونوا هم ايضا واحدا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
22- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و انا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يكونوا واحدا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما اننا نحن واحد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو لاحظت تكرار حرف ( لـ ) فى كل الكلمات دلالة على ان هذا الفعل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الوحدانية بين المؤمنين ) يتحقق عندما يتم حدوث الأيات السابقة ( ان يقدسهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الآب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ) 

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وعليه نستخلص الآتى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :

 [/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 

*[FONT=&quot]المسيح**[FONT=&quot]قرر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حقيقة بقوله " انا      والآب واحد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]المسيح**[FONT=&quot]لم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يقل ان وحدانيته مع الآب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نتيجة شرط معين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ترتبط الوحدانية على      تحقيقه[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]المسيح لم يذكر لها**[FONT=&quot]ازمنة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بل قال " انا والآب      واحد " واطلق زمنها سرمديا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ![/FONT]*[/FONT]
 

*[FONT=&quot]المسيح كان**[FONT=&quot]يطلب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من الآب ان يقدسهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ![/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]تقديس الآب ( للمؤمنين**[FONT=&quot] ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شرط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ليكونوا واحد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ![/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]هناك**[FONT=&quot]زمنية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فى الأمر اى انه قبل ان      يتجسد المسيح لم يكونوا واحدا والمسيح بدأ يطلب فى الزمن[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 يونيو 2012)

*ياسر، تحاورنا سابقا حول هذا النص، لا اتذكر عنوان الموضوع، لكن كنا انا ومولكا وابوستل معا، لم نترك ردا أو دليلا الا واتيناك  به، ان كنت لا تريد ان تفهم، او تريد ان تحمل النص معاني وتحريفات على مزاجك، فهذا شأنك، فنحن نعم جيدا ان هذا النص هو شوكة في حلق الاسلام، ومهما ذهبتم شمالا ويمينا، سيبقى شوكة لكل كذاب محارب للاهوت الرب.

النص واضح مثل وضوح الشمس، لا يلزم الا ان تكمل الايات كما فعل الاخ ايسوورد، حتى من دون اللجوء الى التفاسير، فكلام المسيح واضح، ورد فعل اليهود (الذين فهموا المقصود جيدا ولا تستطيع ان تزايد على ذلك) ايضا واضح.

انتهت الشبهة
سلام*


----------



## e-Sword (14 يونيو 2012)

*اتفضل ايضا*

*\النص وبعض التراجم*​ *انجيل يوحنا10ع30*​ *التراجمالعربية*​ *الترجمةالعربيةالمشتركة*​ *أنا والآبُ واحِدٌ*​ *&*​ *ترجمة كتاب الحياة*​ *أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ!*​ *&*​ *ترجمة فانديك*​ *أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ*​ *&*​ *الترجمة البوليسية*​ *أَنا والآبُ واحِد*​ *&*​ *الترجمة اليسوعية*​ *أَناوالآبُ واحِد*​ *&*​ *الكتاب الشريف*​ *أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ*​ *&*​ *الترجمة البوليسية*​ *أَنا والآبُ واحِد*​ *&*​ *الترجمة العربية المبسطة*​ *أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ*​ *&*​ *الترجمة الجليلية*​ *أنا والآب واحد*​ *&&&*​ *التراجمالانجليزية*​ *New International Version (©1984)*​ *I and the Father are one."*​ *&*​ *New Living Translation (©2007)*​ *The Father and I are one."*​ *&*​ *English Standard Version (©2001)*​ *I and the Father are one.”*​ *&*​ *New American Standard Bible (©1995)*​ *"I and the Father are one."*​ *&*​ *International Standard Version (©2008)*​ *I and the Father are one."*​ *&*​ *GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)*​ *The Father and I are one."*​ *&*​ *King James Bible*​ *I and [my] Father are one.*​ *&*​ *American King James Version*​ *I and my Father are one.*​ *&*​ *American Standard Version*​ *I and the Father are one*​ *.*​ *&*​ *Bible in Basic English*​ *I and my Father are one.*​ *&*​ *Douay-Rheims Bible*​ *I and the Father are one.*​ *&*​ *Darby Bible Translation*​ *I and the Father are one.*​ *&*​ *English Revised Version*​ *I and the Father are one.*​ *&*​ *Webster's Bible Translation*​ *I and my Father are one.*​ *&*​ *Weymouth New Testament*​ *I and the Father are one."*​ *World English Bible*​ *I and the Father are one."*​ *&*​ *Young's Literal Translation*​ *I and the Father are one.'*​ *_______________________________*​ *النص اليونانى*​ *http://biblos.com/john/10-30.htm*​ *JOH-10-30: [FONT=&quot]ܐܢܐܘܐܒܝܚܕܚܢܢ܀


[/FONT]*​


----------



## e-Sword (14 يونيو 2012)

*خد الرد الخطير دة *



*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185362*


​


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يونيو 2012)

أخوتى الأحباء : e-Sword و *++ كيرلس ++* رجاء أتركوا لى الأخ الحبيب *ياسر الجندى* و أنا سأناقش معه كل نقطة بنقطة كما يشاء مشكورين لمجهودكم


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2012)

الزميل عبد المسيح
هل نحن متفقان أنه لايوجد نص من فم المسيح يقول أنه واحد مع أبيه فى الجوهر 
صحيح ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> هل نحن متفقان أنه لايوجد نص من فم المسيح يقول أنه واحد مع أبيه فى الجوهر


*النص اليوناني يقول هذا...*
ضع النص اليوناني مع شرح متخصصين اللغة له..


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> الزميل عبد المسيح
> هل نحن متفقان أنه لايوجد نص من فم المسيح يقول أنه واحد مع أبيه فى الجوهر
> صحيح ؟


فى هذا النص بالعربية :
Joh 10:30  أنا والآب واحد». 
فلفظ الجوهر كلفظ غير موجود فى الترجمة العربية


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> فى هذا النص بالعربية :
> Joh 10:30 أنا والآب واحد».
> فلفظ الجوهر كلفظ غير موجود فى الترجمة العربية


 جميل
أستاذ عيد المسيح
الآن ننتقل إلى حوار عيد التجديد 
وقبل الولوج لابد من سؤال :
كيف استقبل اليهود دعوة السيد المسيح عليه السلام ؟
تفضل عزيزى


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يونيو 2012)

> كيف استقبل اليهود دعوة السيد المسيح عليه السلام ؟


وضح السؤال اكتر اخى الحبيب ياسر ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> وضح السؤال اكتر اخى الحبيب ياسر ..


مقصدى
لما جاء السيد المسيح برسالته ودعوته
هل قبلها اليهود ؟
يعنى رحبوا بها أم لا ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مقصدى
> لما جاء السيد المسيح برسالته ودعوته
> هل قبلها اليهود ؟
> يعنى رحبوا بها أم لا ؟


ما هى رسالة المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> ما هى رسالة المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس ؟


 لم تفهم مقصدى بعد
أيا  كانت هذه الرسالة
هل ارتضاها اليهود
بمعنى أدق
زعماؤهم من الكتبة والفريسيون والصديقيون ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لم تفهم مقصدى بعد
> أيا  كانت هذه الرسالة
> هل ارتضاها اليهود
> بمعنى أدق
> زعماؤهم من الكتبة والفريسيون والصديقيون ؟


طيب انا هرد على أساس ان حضرتك عارف ما هى الرسالة
الاجابة : هناك من صدّق و هناك من لم يُصدّق


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> طيب انا هرد على أساس ان حضرتك عارف ما هى الرسالة
> الاجابة : هناك من صدّق و هناك من لم يُصدّق


 حسنا 
تعالى نتكلم عن هذا الفصيل الذى عادى الرسالة من مهدها

أولئك الذين زعموا - كذبا - أن معه بلعزبول وأنه 

برئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين  مرقس 3 / 22

بل قالوا له ( بك شيطان ) !!  يوحنا 7 / 20

اتهموه بالتجديف   متى 26 / 65

وبإفساد الأمة ويمنع من إعطاء الجزية لقيصر لوقا 

23 / 2

لاشك صديقى العزيز عبد المسيح أن لذلك أهدافا
منها صرف الناس عن دعوة الحق التى جاء بها المسيح 
متفق معى ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يونيو 2012)

> لاشك صديقى العزيز عبد المسيح أن لذلك أهدافا
> منها صرف الناس عن دعوة الحق التى جاء بها المسيح
> متفق معى ؟


لأ  , لم يكن الهدف هو الصرف الناس عن المسيح كانت المشكلة ان اتباعه ( أتباع المسيح ) بيزيدوا كل يوم و ابتدأو يتركوا ما يعلمه الكتبة و الفريسيين

بمعنى آخر : لو كان أتبّع الناس للمسيح مش هيعطى للمسيح مجدا أكثر من الكتبة و الفرسيين مكنش فيها مشكلة , هما كانوا عايزين المجد


----------



## GOD SERVANT (14 يونيو 2012)

*الفاضل ياسر الجندى عندما نستمد عقيدة فى المسيحية لانسمتدها من أقوال المسيح فقط بل من كل الكتاب المقدس فهو انفاس الله المنقوله لنا من خلال قديسيه وبالتالى لماذا تحصرون ذواتكم داخل الكلمات القليلة المقتبسه للسيد المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس بالرغم ان باقى تعاليمه نقلها كتاب العهد الجديد بكل أمانه ودقه.
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> > لأ , لم يكن الهدف هو الصرف الناس عن المسيح كانت المشكلة ان اتباعه ( أتباع المسيح ) بيزيدوا كل يوم و ابتدأو يتركوا ما يعلمه الكتبة و الفريسيين
> 
> 
> طيب ماهو ده اللى بقوله
> ...


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> Abdel Messih قال:
> 
> 
> > طيب ماهو ده اللى بقوله
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2012)

أدخل إلى بيت القصيد
هل صدق أولئك المعاندون حين قالوا للسيد المسيح ( بك شيطان )
الجواب :لا
إنه يفسد الأمة
الجواب لا
يمنع أن يعطى الجزية لقيصر 
لا ..
إنه يجدف ؟
لا
إذا كل هذه اتهامات باطلة 
ركز معى
فى سياق الحملة الظالمة

يوحنا

*10: 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف !
هل كان يجدف ؟!!!

فانك و انت انسان تجعل نفسك الها

هل جعل نفسه إله ؟!!
الجواب من جنس الجواب !

*


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يونيو 2012)

> *هل جعل نفسه إله ؟!!*


نعم , مش فاهم ايه الإشكال فى الآية ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2012)

موعدنا غدا إن شاء الله 
صديقى عبد المسيح


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> موعدنا غدا إن شاء الله
> صديقى عبد المسيح


طيب انا أعتذر لك انا الآخر لأنى غداّ عندى سفر ثلاثة أيام و سأعود يوم الأحد بمشيئة الرب
فيكون موعدنا يوم الأثنين القادم إن شاء الرب و عشنا , و انا أعتذر لك عن التأخير فأعذرنى

و رجاء من كل الاعضاء ان يكون الحوار بينى و بين الأخ الحبيب *ياسر الجندى* لأنى مستمتع جداً بالحوار معه

سلام الرب يكون مع الكل و أعتذر لتأخيرى مرة أخرى اخى الحبيب


----------



## GOD SERVANT (14 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أدخل إلى بيت القصيد
> هل صدق أولئك المعاندون حين قالوا للسيد المسيح ( بك شيطان )
> الجواب :لا
> إنه يفسد الأمة
> ...


كذب انسان وتدليسة فى موضوع ليس دلالة على أن كل كلامه لابد وأن يحمل الكذب هذا منطق مغلوط وقضية فلسفية مفروغ منها .
فقد كان اليهود مدلسين فى قولهم ان المسيح به شيطان وان اعماله تفسد الأمه وغيرها من الاتهامات  والدليل على تدليسهم هو اعمال المسيح المناقضه لكل ماقالوه.
أما قولهم أنه يجعل نفسه إلها ليس تدليسا من اليهود لأ المسيح بيافعل له المجد أعطاهم من الكلمات مايحمل نفس امعنى الذى قالوه فهل قالوا ذلك بسوء فهم لكلمات المسيح له المجد الفيصل فى ذلك هو تعاليم المسيح عن نفسه التى نقلوها كتاب الاناجيل بأمانه ودقة كلها تشهد للاهوته.


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2012)

*ثواني عبد المسيح، لا تكتب الآن، سأريك كيف يفكر ياسر بمكر..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2012)

*الأخ  عبد المسيح، هاقول لك ياسر بدأ البداية دي ليه، هو تقريبا عرف، أو عارف،  ان موضوع واحد في الجوهر دا محسوم تماماً، لغويا وتفسيرا وتقليداً ومنطقا  ونصياً.. من كل الزوايا يعني.. فقال لك اية؟ قال لك انا امشي للخطوة  التانية، اللي هى اية؟ اللي هى رد فعل اليهود على كلام المسيح، فطبيعي أنه  عارف انك هاتستشهد بكلام اليهود ورد فعلهم لما سمعوا "أنا والآب واحد"،  فقال لم انا اضرب النقطة دي، تضربها ازاي يا أخ ياسر؟ قال لك اثبت ان  اليهود بيفتروا على المسيح كتير وبينسبوا ليه حاجات كتير، وبعد شوية هايقول  لك أنهم بيعملوا كدا عشان يقتلوه، تمام لحد كدا؟ تمام، فطبعا انت هاتوافقه  على ما قاله في الإقتباسات التي وضعها لأنهم افتروا عليه بحسب منطق ياسر،  وبالتالي لما تيجي تقول له "اليهود فهموا كلام المسيح انه يقصد أنه واحد مع  الأب في الجوهر او انه الله" هايرد عليه ويقول لك، دي عادة اليهود انهم  يكذبوا ويظلموا المسيح عشان يرجموه ويقتلوه،، فهمت؟
*



> لاشك صديقى العزيز عبد المسيح أن لذلك أهدافا
> منها صرف الناس عن دعوة الحق التى جاء بها المسيح
> متفق معى ؟


*من اين حصلت على الشك في الثبوت لكي يكون هناك "لا شك" في النفي؟*
*السبب هو :عدم قبولهم اياه..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2012)

*



إذا لكى يخلو لهم المجد 
لابد من تشويه رسالة المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
دعني في البداية أكشف كبثك للمرة الثانية أمام عبد المسيح ليعرف كيف تفكر..

أخي عبد المسيح، هو هنا يريد أن يقول لك، أن اليهود كانوا يحاولوه تشويه  "رسالة" المسيح لكي عندما تقول له أن الكتاب المقدس نقل لنا بوضوح ووثّقَ  أن المسيح هو الله، يقول لك، هذا هو التشويه الذي حدث ، فهم من دعوه انه  "يعادل نفسه بالله" وهم من أرادوا أن يرجموه لأنه "جدف" ..إلخ... وبالتالي  يريد أن يصل بك ألا تستشهد شهادة إيجابية من الكتاب المقدس،  

الرد: 
لا داعي للخبث، لم ولن ولا يستطيع أحد أن يشوه رسالة المسيح على الإطلاق،  لانه رسالة الإله للبشر، هم إغتاظوا منه حسدا وأسلموه حسدا، لأنه بتعليمه  العظيم كان يجذب الكل نحوه..


ولبيان فساد فكرك، اليهود غير المؤمنين به من الكتب والفريسيين، طالما  يحاربونه إذن فهم يعرفون انه ليس بنبي حقيقي من عند الله، وبالتالي فهو لا  يحمل رسالة سماوية أو الهية، وبالتالي فهو لا رساله له ليشوهوها... 






يوحنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *10: 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف !
> هل كان يجدف ؟!!!
> *


*لابد أن تعلم عزيزي، أنك لا تستطيع أن تخدعنا (وخصوصا أنا).. تعالى لأبين فساد منطقك في الإستشهاد..


لو رجعت للخلف قليلا ستجد السياق كالآتي:


**
Joh 10:30  أنا والآب واحد». 
Joh 10:31  فتناول اليهود أيضا حجارة ليرجموه. 
Joh 10:32  فقال يسوع: «أعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي - بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني؟» 
Joh 10:33  أجابه اليهود: «لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلها» 

**
تعالى نحلل الموقف:
1. المسيح قال "أنا والآب واحد".
2. تناولوا الحجارة ليرجموه.
3. سأل المسيح عن سبب الرجم من الاعمال**..... ركز.
 4. أجابوه عن هذا السبب فقالوا انه "التجديف"

**إذن فهم لم يقولوا له أنه يجدف مباشرة، بل أرادوا ان يرجموه مباشرة،  ولو لم يسألهم المسيح عن سبب هذا الرجم ، ما قالوا له عن السبب "لأجل  تجديف"... إذن فهم هنا لا يتهموه أصلا لأنهم لو ارادوا ان يتهموه لكانوا  بدأوا بالإتهام ثم العقاب (الرجم) لكنهم لشدة الكلمة عليهم ووقعها على  مسامعهم لانه إعلان عن ألوهيته أرادوا بنفس واحد أن يرجموه مباشرة....ثم  عندما سأل، أجابوه.. وعليه، فهو ليس إتهام بل إجابة عن سؤال....
وهذا تحدي مني لك، أن تجد مثل هذا الموقف في المواقف التي وضعتها أعلاه!!

قول.. رجم..سؤال..جواب...**، هل معك دليل؟

هذا كله أولاً... ولكن أيضا لدي ثانياً..

أعتقد أنك لا تمانع ولا ترفض لو قلت لك ان من كانوا يحاورون المسيح لم  يكونوا يعرفوا أن المسيح سيقول لهم "أنا والآب واحد"، أعتقد أنك لا تقول  بانهم يعلمون الغيب! صحيح؟

تعالى لنرجع للقصة، هل عندما قال المسيح هذه الشهادة لهم، تشاوروا ثم عادوا  ليرجموه؟ لا ، هل بدأ واحد منهم ثم جاء الثاني، ثم الثالث...إلخ؟ لا، أمال  حصل اية؟ بمجرد أن قال هذا الكلام، هاجوا عليه ليرجموه ، وحتى لم يوضحوا  له سبب هذا الرجم!! بل حتى لم ينتظروا ليحكموا عليه حسب شيوخهم في مجمع!  هاجوا فجأة عليه كلهم بعد سماع الشهادة، وهذه الجماعية والسرعة بدون إتفاق  تنفي تماما فكرة المؤامرة او فكرة الإتفاق المسبق أو التلفيق.. 

هذا كله أول وثانيا ولكن أيضا لدي ثالثاً..

نقطة "سوء الفهم"، هل يعقل ان لو كلام المسي يحمل ذرة شك في مقصده أنه ليس  الله وإنما يقصد معنى آخر، أن يقوموا كلهم عليه قومة رجل واحد ليرجموه  فوراً؟

ألا يوجد مجرد إحتمال لخطأ فهمهم؟!! 
لو كان هناك مجرد إحتمال لما إجتمعوا على رجمه!!


وبهذا (ولدي المزيد) تم تفتيت منطقك كاملاً.. 

*


> * هل جعل نفسه إله ؟!!*


*بحسب منطقهم، نعم، لكن المسيح "لم يجعل" نفسه إله، بل أعلن عن أنه "الإله" لأن الإله لا يُجْعَل إلهاً..*
 



> * الجواب من جنس الجواب !*



*أنا والآب واحد..*


----------



## چاكس (15 يونيو 2012)

*أخى Molka Molkan 
اذا سمحت لى فى طلب قد يكون ليس لى الحق فى طلبه ... أرجوك لا تسبق الاحداث و لا تتهم الاخ ياسر بالخبث فهما الى الان و بشهادة الاستاذ عبد المسيح متفقان فى الحوار ... ارجوك دعهم يكملون فانا شخصيا استفيد من هذا الموضوع .
هذا فقط رجاء *


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2012)

*أخي علماني، "إتهامي" له بالخبث، هذا لأنه من جانبي، هو يمكن ان يكون يفكر في هذا ولكن لن يسميه خبث ولكن "تخطيط" أو "إستدراج"، فالأمر عبارة عن تقييم لحالته..


*


----------



## عبد النور2011 (15 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أدخل إلى بيت القصيد
> هل صدق أولئك المعاندون حين قالوا للسيد المسيح ( بك شيطان )
> الجواب :لا
> إنه يفسد الأمة
> ...



السيد المسيح عند اليهود معروف انة هو الرب نفسة متجسدا
اليهود كانوا لايومنون ان يسوع هو مسيح اللة المنتظر
لا تلف ولا تدور باسلوب عقيدتك اعترفوا بالحقيقة ولا تهربوا منها
اخيرا يقول السيد المسيح لة المجد الدائم
(احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ.مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَباً أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِيناً؟)


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 يونيو 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *ياسر، تحاورنا سابقا حول هذا النص، لا اتذكر عنوان الموضوع، لكن كنا انا ومولكا وابوستل معا، لم نترك ردا أو دليلا الا واتيناك  به، ان كنت لا تريد ان تفهم، او تريد ان تحمل النص معاني وتحريفات على مزاجك، فهذا شأنك، فنحن نعم جيدا ان هذا النص هو شوكة في حلق الاسلام، ومهما ذهبتم شمالا ويمينا، سيبقى شوكة لكل كذاب محارب للاهوت الرب.
> 
> النص واضح مثل وضوح الشمس، لا يلزم الا ان تكمل الايات كما فعل الاخ ايسوورد، حتى من دون اللجوء الى التفاسير، فكلام المسيح واضح، ورد فعل اليهود (الذين فهموا المقصود جيدا ولا تستطيع ان تزايد على ذلك) ايضا واضح.
> 
> ...



*بحثت عن الموضوع ووجدته. لا أعرف هل هي صدفة أم لا لكن الحوار الذي تم بيننا جرى قبل سنة بالضبط باليوم والشهر من تاريخ موضوعكم هذا!!!! أضعه ليرى الأخ عبد المسيح أي عقليات مُدلّسة يحاور، وكيف يعشق هؤلاء اللف والدوران، مهما لبسوا ثوب الوداعة. قمة الحوار هنا: الرابط.

لدي المزيد من الردود الصاعقة، لكن سأترك الساحة للأخ عبد المسيح. فقط أردت مشاركتكم الرابط.
سلام المسيح*


----------



## Basilius (15 يونيو 2012)

متابع عن بعد احتراما لرغبه الاخ عبد المسيح


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 يونيو 2012)

> ++ كيرلس ++ قال:
> 
> 
> > * أضعه ليرى الأخ عبد المسيح أي عقليات مُدلّسة يحاور، وكيف يعشق هؤلاء اللف والدوران، مهما لبسوا ثوب الوداعة..*
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2012)

> مالمانع أن نكرر ونعيد الحوار مرة أخرى فى قول قامت عليه عقيدة


عزيزي، لا داعي لهذا الجهل، أي قول هذا الذي تقوم عليه عقيدة؟!! رجاء لا تتكلم بهذا الجهل مرة أخرى.


----------



## أَمَة (15 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> > قول قامت عليه عقيدة ،
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## e-Sword (15 يونيو 2012)

*احلى تحية لاحلى استاذ Molka Molkan*

*يدوم صليبك دايما يا استاذ 

Molka Molkan

الى الامام يا استاذ

عبد المسيح **
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2012)

*متابعة بشغف​*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

تسجيل متابعه 
​


----------



## عبد النور2011 (16 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> > ثالثا : مالمانع أن نكرر ونعيد الحوار مرة أخرى فى قول قامت عليه عقيدة
> >
> > يا مسلم افهم لو مرة فى حياتك العقيدة المسيحية كمثل الشجرة التى نمت فى تربة مباركة (الامة اليهودية) وجسد السيد المسيح كان بمثابة البذرة التى ماتت ودفنت فى تلك التربة ثم قام وظهر كبرعم مبارك وتكاثرت الفروع وكبرت المسيحية وظهرت ثمار المسيحية فى كل العالم ثمار النسك والقداسة والبذل ومحبة الاعداء والعظاء تلك الشجرة المباركة الابدية
> > على الجانب الاخر اقام الشيطان شجرة لا اصل ولا جذر لها وحاول ان يزرعها فى التربة المباركة فرفض اليهود والمسيحيين تلك الشجرة الشيطانية الغربية فى التشريع والاحكام ففشل ابليس فى كل محاولاتة واتباعة ايضا ثمار شجرة الاسلام الارهاب والحروب وتقطيع ايادى وارجل الناس و المجون والفجور وانهار الخمور
> > ...


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2012)

*مش شايف كلام جديد كله كلام فارغ وطفولى 

انا والاب واحد تشمل كل شئ واولها الجوهر وبالتبعية كل ما هو للابن هو للاب لانهم واحد 
عايز تقول هدف رسالة اى شئ فى النهاية هما واحد
والله مطلق ولا يضع فى وحده معه اى شخص مهما كان الا لو كان من جنسه المطلق  

*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للزملاء الأعزاء على المرور
أشعر أن الزميل عبد المسيح يحبذ أن يكمل الحوار ثنائيا
فيرجاء من الزملاء إرجاء التعقيبات لحين الإنتهاء من المراد 
الزميل عبد المسيح 
أضع لك مشاركتى لحين عودتك سالما بإذن الله 

حوار عيد التجديد

أول مايلفت النظر قول اليهود للسيد المسيح


يوحنا
*10: 24 فاحتاط به اليهود و قالوا له الى متى تعلق انفسنا ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا
فى ترجمات أخرى ( الحياة )
حتى متى تبقينا حائرين بشأنك؟!

لاحظ هنا أن هذه ليست المرة 

الأولى التى يتحاور فيها اليهود مع المسيح
بل سبقت ذلك آيات فعلها يسوع فى قانا الجليل وأورشليم والجليل والسامرة !
لاحظ هنا أمر هام جدا 
شك وحيرة اليهود هو : هل يسوع هو مرسل أم لا
رسول من الرسل أم لا
يظهر ذلك جليا فى حواره مع نيقوديموس الذى اقتنع برسالة المسيح
يوحنا
3: 2 هذا جاء الى يسوع ليلا و قال له يا معلم نعلم انك قد اتيت من الله معلما لان ليس احد يقدر ان يعمل هذه الايات التي انت تعمل ان لم يكن الله معه 
إذن كانت بشارة المسيح فى القرى والمدن هى الرسالــــــــــة
وليست ألوهية أبدا !!
ألم يقل لأحد الجموع يوما وقد سألوه
يوحنا
6: 28 فقالوا له ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل اعمال الله​6: 29 اجاب يسوع و قال لهم هذا هو عمل الله ان تؤمنوا بالذي هو ارسله !
حتى يوجنا المعمدان حين أراد الإستوثاق من أمر المسيح فى كونه المسيا المنتظر أم غيره

11: 2 اما يوحنا فلما سمع في السجن باعمال المسيح ارسل اثنين من تلاميذه​11: 3 و قال له انت هو الاتي ام ننتظر اخر
الشاهد أنه سواء هو أو الآخر
فلاشك أن المنتظر هو رسول ونبى فحسب وليس إلها متجسدا !
يتبع




 
 

*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 يونيو 2012)

مرادى لو كان الأمر هو التجسد لما أخفاه السيد المسيح أبدا منذ بدء دعوته
كيف يتأخر بيان عن وقت الحاجة ؟!!
ممن يخاف ؟!!
ممن يخشى الإله ؟!!
وقد جاء لرسالة سامية تخص البشرية جمعاء !!!
وإذن لو كان الأمر كذلك لكانت محاورات السيد المسيح مع اليهود فى كنه وصلب وذات تلك المسألة
إلى متى نعلق أنفسنا 
إلى متى تجعلنا حائرين
لو كنت أنت الإله المتجسد فقل لنا ؟!!!!
لم يكن شيئا من ذلك البتة 
والدليل فهمهم الخاطئ لقول السيد المسيح ( أنا والآب واحد )


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يونيو 2012)

هل انهيت كلامك ام هناك المزيد؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل انهيت كلامك ام هناك المزيد؟


 مولكا
حول هذه النقطة انتهيت
لى رجاء منك 
أرجأ تعليقاتك حين الإنتهاء من الحوار مع الأستاذ عبد المسيح 
وسأكون لك أذنا صاغية


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يونيو 2012)

نعم انا اتكلم عن هذه النقطة فقط الآن، تعليقاتي لا يمكن تأخيرها كما انها لن تمنع الحبيب عبد المسيح من الرد على ما رددت عليه وسأوصيه بذلك إن لم انس، ولو نسيت ذكرني انت، لكن انا لا ارد عليك بصفتك، انا ارد على موضوع فيمكنك تجاهل مشاركاتي طالما لم اوجه إليك طلب بصفتي أصحبت مشرفاً على القسم..
تمام؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 يونيو 2012)

اتفضل يامولكا


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 يونيو 2012)

> شكرا للزملاء الأعزاء على المرور
> أشعر أن الزميل عبد المسيح يحبذ أن يكمل الحوار ثنائيا
> فيرجاء من الزملاء إرجاء التعقيبات لحين الإنتهاء من المراد


انا طلبت رجاء ان أكمل الحوار معك و لكن ان تدخل أحد فانا لا أحزن لأن فى الأول و فى الأخر هو مش بيخالف قوانين القسم فانا طلبى مجرد رجاء ليس إلا



> الزميل عبد المسيح
> أضع لك مشاركتى لحين عودتك سالما بإذن الله


شكراً لك أخى الحبيب ياسر :t13:



> *إذن كانت بشارة المسيح فى القرى والمدن هى الرسالــــــــــة
> وليست ألوهية أبدا !!*


يا ياسر مانا سألتك , هل حضرتك تعرف رسالة المسيح أم لا ؟ مردتش !!

هو فى مسيحى قالك ان رسالة المسيح هى إعلان إلوهيته ؟ فى مسيحى قال كدا ؟

المسيح رسالته هى الفداء و الخلاص يا عزيزى , و ليس الإعلان عن الإلوهية ( و هذا لا يمنع انه أعلن عن إلوهيته ) , هو ليس إلهاً أتى للعالم ليستعرض إلوهيته !!



> *فلاشك أن المنتظر هو رسول ونبى*


و هو حد قالك ان المسيح ليس رسول ولا نبى ؟ انا كمسيحى اؤمن ان المسيح رسول و نبى و لكن ليس مجرد رسول و ليس مجرد نبى , بل هو أيضا الإله الحقيقى 
فإذا كنت بتحاول تثبت لى ان المسيح رسول و نبى فأحب اقولك الحوار أنتهى و انا مقتنع انه رسول و نبى 



> *فحسب وليس إلها متجسدا !*


لأ يا عزيزى فين الكلام ده فى كلام يوحنا المعمدان ؟

بص كلام يوحنا المعمدان بيقول ايه :

من يوحنا 1 :
23. قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».



> والدليل فهمهم الخاطئ لقول السيد المسيح ( أنا والآب واحد )


أثبت ان اليهود فهموا المسيح غلط !
معاك دليل ؟
أتفضل أخى الحبيب


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 يونيو 2012)

أستكمل غداً


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 يونيو 2012)

عدنا


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يونيو 2012)

> * شك وحيرة اليهود هو : هل يسوع هو مرسل أم لا*



النص يقول يسأل عن "أنت المسيح أم لا" وليس "انت رسول ام لا!!



> * رسول من الرسل أم لا*


أين هذا الكلام ؟



> *يظهر ذلك جليا فى حواره مع نيقوديموس الذى اقتنع برسالة المسيح
> يوحنا
> 3: 2 هذا جاء الى يسوع ليلا و قال له يا معلم نعلم انك قد اتيت من الله معلما لان ليس احد يقدر ان يعمل هذه الايات التي انت تعمل ان لم يكن الله معه *



هذا ما قاله نيقوديموس وهو صحيح! ما المشكلة هنا؟؟



> *إذن كانت بشارة المسيح فى القرى والمدن هى الرسالــــــــــة
> وليست ألوهية أبدا !!*


من اين تقول "وليست الألوهية أبداً"؟
نعم كانت الرسالة، لكن ليست فقط الرسالة لأن الرب يسوع المسيح أوضح اكثر من مرة انه يتكلم مع الشعب بأمثال ومع التلاميذ مباشرة ويفهمهم كلامه، فهل تنتظر من المسيح الذي منع الشياطين والتلاميذ وغيرهم ان يعلنوا انه هو ابن الله او المسيح قدوس الله، أن يمشي في الشوارع ويصيع : يا جماعة انا الله ، تعالوا اعبدوني يا جماعة ، يا جماعة صدقوني انا الله!!

هل من لا يريد ان يفصح عن نفسه قبل ان يكمل مهمته يكشف عن نفسه بهذا الطريقة؟



> *يوحنا
> 6: 28 فقالوا له ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل اعمال الله​6: 29 اجاب يسوع و قال لهم هذا هو عمل الله ان تؤمنوا بالذي هو ارسله !*


نعم هو رسول، من يقول غير ذلك!! لكن هل هو فقط رسول؟!! بالطبع لأ




> *حتى يوجنا المعمدان حين أراد الإستوثاق من أمر المسيح فى كونه المسيا المنتظر أم غيره
> 
> 11: 2 اما يوحنا فلما سمع في السجن باعمال المسيح ارسل اثنين من تلاميذه​11: 3 و قال له انت هو الاتي ام ننتظر اخر*


مين هو الآتي بقى دا؟ هل مجرد رسول نبي كيوحنا نفسه؟ تعالى نشوف يوحنا اللي بتستشهد بيه..



Mat 3:11  أنا أعمدكم بماء للتوبة ولكن الذي *يأتي بعدي هو أقوى مني الذي لست أهلا أن أحمل حذاءه*. هو سيعمدكم *بالروح القدس ونار*. 
Mat 3:12  الذي رفشه في يده وسينقي بيدره ويجمع قمحه إلى المخزن وأما التبن فيحرقه بنار لا تطفأ». 
Mat 3:13  حينئذ *جاء يسوع* من الجليل إلى الأردن إلى يوحنا ليعتمد منه. 
Mat 3:14  ولكن يوحنا منعه قائلا: «*أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك* وأنت تأتي إلي!» 
Mat 3:15  فقال يسوع له: «اسمح الآن لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل بر». حينئذ سمح له. 
Mat 3:16  فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء وإذا السماوات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه 
Mat 3:17  وصوت من السماوات قائلا: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت». 

هل هذا مجرد نبي؟!! أعظم مواليد النساء (يوحنا) ليس أهلا أن يحل سيور حذاؤه وتقول عليه انه مجرد نبي!!

طبعا الأخ عبد المسيح أعطاك دليل حرفي أن المسيح هو يهوه ولا اعتقد انك تسعرف أين هو أصلا..



> * فلاشك أن المنتظر هو رسول ونبى فحسب وليس إلها متجسدا !*


جبت منين الكلام دا؟



> مرادى لو كان الأمر هو التجسد لما أخفاه السيد المسيح أبدا منذ بدء دعوته


من الذي وضع هذا المنطق وهذه القاعدة!!؟

أنت؟



> كيف يتأخر بيان عن وقت الحاجة ؟!!
> ممن يخاف ؟!!
> ممن يخشى الإله ؟!!


من قال انه تأخر او خاف أو خشى؟



> والدليل فهمهم الخاطئ لقول السيد المسيح ( أنا والآب واحد )


لم تثبت شيء..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 يونيو 2012)

> المسيح رسالته هى الفداء و الخلاص يا عزيزى


 
جميل ..
وتم ذلك عن طريق تجسده !
فإن كان الأمر كذالك ، فحقيق بصاحب الرسالة أن يعلن ذلك منذ البدء !
مازلت أكرر ولاأمل أن معركة السيد المسيح مع اليهود كانت لإثبات أنه مرسل من قبل الآب ( الله )

تأمل هذا النص

يوحنا

*5: 36 و اما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا *

*لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الاب لاكملها هذه *

*الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي *

*ان الاب قد ارسلني*

** تشهد لي أن الاب قد ارسلني !*​
​*5: 37 و الاب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي *

*لم تسمعوا صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته*
​** فإن كان جاء للفداء والخلاص بتجسده فلم لم يعلن ذلك من البدء* صراحة حتى يسأل تلاميذه يوما ما : من يقول الناس اني انا ابن الانسان ؟

متى

16: 14 فقالوا قوم يوحنا المعمدان

 و اخرون ايليا

 و اخرون ارميا او واحد من الانبياء

16: 15 فقال لهم و انتم من تقولون اني انا​ 
16: 16 فاجاب سمعان بطرس و قال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي .


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > هل هذا مجرد نبي؟!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## القسيس محمد (19 يونيو 2012)

*الاخ ياسر لى لك سؤال بسيط جدا طالما بتحاور فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح
ما هى مواصفات المسيح الذى كان ينتظره اليهود ؟؟
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *الاخ ياسر لى لك سؤال بسيط جدا طالما بتحاور فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح*
> 
> *ما هى مواصفات المسيح الذى كان ينتظره اليهود ؟؟*​


 ليست  نقطة بحثنا


----------



## القسيس محمد (19 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ليست  نقطة بحثنا


هههههههههههههههه

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Abdel Messih (19 يونيو 2012)

> وتم ذلك عن طريق تجسده !


ماختلفناش يا عزيزى , بس عشان تبقى فاهم ان التجسد ليس هو الرسالة



> فإن كان الأمر كذالك ، فحقيق بصاحب الرسالة أن يعلن ذلك منذ البدء !


و هو حد قالك انه لم يعلن انه الله المتجسد ؟



> مازلت أكرر ولاأمل أن معركة السيد المسيح مع اليهود كانت لإثبات أنه مرسل من قبل الآب ( الله )


محدش أعترض ان الابن مُرسل من قبل الآب



> ** فإن كان جاء للفداء والخلاص بتجسده فلم لم يعلن ذلك من البدء* صراحة حتى يسأل تلاميذه يوما ما : من يقول الناس اني انا ابن الانسان ؟


من قال لك انه لم يعلن ذلك ؟ بل اعلنه فى عدّة اماكن كونك بتقول كدا فده بيثبت إنك لم تقرأ الانجيل !!

أتفضل يا عزيزى و لو عايز تانى قول ماتتكسفش 

Joh 3:16  لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. 
Joh 3:17  لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم. 

انا هكتفى بهذه الآية لحد ما تطلب انت تانى 

بالنسبة للنص ده :


> يوحنا
> 
> *5: 36 و اما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا *
> 
> ...


فأنا مش شايف فيه مشاكل لو حضرتك شايف نورنى 

و أيضاً لا أرى إشكال فى هذا النص :


> متى
> 
> 16: 14 فقالوا قوم يوحنا المعمدان
> 
> ...



مع العلم ان النصين دول أصلاً بيشهدوا لإلوهية المسيح بس المطلوب انك انت التركز 



> متى
> *11: 11 الحق اقول لكم لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء اعظم من يوحنا المعمدان و لكن الاصغر في ملكوت السماوات اعظم منه​*


من قال لك ان هذا التصغير يخص الإلوهية ؟



> أين هو ؟


أهو يا عزيزى , هو انت مبتقرأش مشاركاتى وللا ايه ؟



> من يوحنا 1 :
> 23. قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ *الرَّبِّ* كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».


 
أيه يا ياسر ركز شوية يا عزيزى

معلش انا ممكن أكون بطئ شوية فى الرد لأن النت عندى فيه شوية مشاكل ..​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> > و هو حد قالك انه لم يعلن انه الله المتجسد ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abdel Messih (19 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> Abdel Messih قال:
> 
> 
> > هو ده !
> ...


----------



## Abdel Messih (19 يونيو 2012)

أعتذر الآن نستكمل فى وقت لاحق نتيجة لسوء النت عندى


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يونيو 2012)

> يوحنا
> 
> *5: 36 و اما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا *
> 
> ...



في البداية وقبل أي شيء، هذه كانت آخر مرة لك تذكر فيها النصوص المقدسة بهذه الطريقة، النص أمامك ليس مقطعا بهذا الشكل، لو غيرت شكله سوف يتم حذفه..

ثانيا: كم مرة تريد ان نكرر لك أننا لا نعترض على أنه رسول؟!! هل يكفيك 20 ؟



> ** فإن كان جاء للفداء والخلاص بتجسده فلم لم يعلن ذلك من البدء* صراحة حتى يسأل تلاميذه يوما ما : من يقول الناس اني انا ابن الانسان ؟


1. لا علاقة بكلامك بالسؤال الذي وضعته، فهذا يدل على انك تقص من هنا لتلصق هناك بلا فهم، لن اسمح بهذا العبث مرة أخرى، ضع النصوص الكتابية المقدسة كما هى بالشواهد تماماً.
2. كيف تريد ان يقول للناس انه جاء متجسداً، أعطنا أمثله..




> متى
> 
> 16: 14 فقالوا قوم يوحنا المعمدان
> 
> ...


إذن فهو ليس مجرد رسول، بل هو إبن الله الحي الوحيد الجنس (أي الذي من نفس الجنس) أي الذي من نفس الجوهر..



> نعم ....


فكيف يكون أعظم مواليد النساء ليس أهلا أن يحل سيور حذاء المسيح، رغم انه أعظم مواليد النساء؟ أي أنه لو قلنا ان المسيح من مواليد النساء (جدلاً) سيكون يوحنا أعظم منه بشهادة المسيح نفسه، فكيف لا يستحق حتى حل سيور حذاؤه؟؟

انا لم اسألك لتقول لي "نعم" او "لا" بل لتشرح إجابتك..


> التفضيل من جهة النبوة لا من جهة أن ذاك نبى وهذا إله !


لا اريد إختراعات، النص يقول "أعظم مواليد النساء" أي انه أعظم مولود للنساء، ولم يتكلم عن النبوة على الإطلاق هنا.



> وإلا لما لزم ( الإله ) أن يصغر من شأنه


من شأن مين؟



> متى
> *11: 11 الحق اقول لكم لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء اعظم من يوحنا المعمدان و لكن الاصغر في ملكوت السماوات اعظم منه​*


أضحتني يا ياسر، النص يقول "الأصغر في ملكوت السماوات" فهل الذي سيكون الأصغر في ملكوت السماوات سيكون أصلا على الأرض؟!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يونيو 2012)

> هو ده !
> فيييييييين ؟


معنى التجسد هنا أنه "الله" وانه "إنسان" وطبعا لا نختلف على انه انسان، فطالما اثبتنا كثيرا انه الله ، إذن فهو الله المتجسد، هل هذه صعبة عليك؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 يونيو 2012)

أستاذ *ياسر الجندى* هل يوجد ردود ام أن الموضوع أنتهى أم ماذا ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> أستاذ *ياسر الجندى* هل يوجد ردود ام أن الموضوع أنتهى أم ماذا ؟


 
 زميلى عبد المسيح
أنا آسف
الأحداث الأخيرة فى مصر أخذتنى قلبا وقالبا
سأعود
لأننى يجب أن أعود 
تحياتى


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> زميلى عبد المسيح
> أنا آسف
> الأحداث الأخيرة فى مصر أخذتنى قلبا وقالبا
> سأعود
> ...



طيب ولا يهمك احنا فى الانتظار فى أى وقت 
أعتذر الآن " مشغول " .


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 يونيو 2012)

هذا أوان الشروع فى المقصود 
لماذا قال لهم السيد المسيح أنا والآب واحد
تعالى نذهب إلى يوحنا ونقرأ سويا

*10: 24 فاحتاط به اليهود و قالوا له الى متى تعلق انفسنا ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا
10: 25 اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم و لستم تؤمنون الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي

تشهد لى بماذا ؟!!


10: 26 و لكنكم لستم تؤمنون لانكم لستم من خرافي كما قلت لكم
10: 27 خرافي تسمع صوتي و انا اعرفها فتتبعني

10: 28 و انا اعطيها حياة ابدية و لن تهلك الى الابد و لا يخطفها احد من يدي​10: 29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل و لا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي

10: 30 انا و الاب واحد 

أنت تقول وحدة ذات 

والنص بمفهومه يتحدث عن وحدة هدف وإرادة !

ألا تر ى عزيزى عبد المسيح أنه قبلها بآية قال :

10: 29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل !!!

ومن فم يسوع أن الآب أعظم من الإبن !!

فأين وحدة الذات ؟!!!!

وفى موضع آخر
 
14: 28 سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم اتي اليكم لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الاب لان ابي اعظم مني

إذن فحين يسمعون ويعملون بتعاليم الآب فلن يهلكوا

وحين يسمعون كلامى انا الرسول المبلغ كذلك لن يهلكوا
 
فهو والاب واحد فى أن من يطيعهما لن يهلك
وستكون له حياة أبدية


وكما قلت مثل تلك الأقوال كانت معهودة فى العهد الجديد 
( أعنى تلك الوحدة المعنوية )

17: 11 و لست انا بعد في العالم و اما هؤلاء فهم في العالم و انا اتي اليك ايها الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن

فهل وحدة التلاميذ هنا وحدة ذات ؟!!

بل أوضح من ذلك
 
17: 21 ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني

فهل وحدة التلاميذ بالمسيح والآب وحدة ذات؟!!!

لو انفرد يازميل الحوار لرأيت لك مساغا !!

هاك مزيد بيان

14: 20 في ذلك اليوم تعلمون اني انا في ابي و انتم في و انا فيكم

هل كان التلاميذ آلهة ؟
كم الها تعبد ؟!!

مارأيك فى قول بولس 

6: 17 و اما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد

وفى ترجمات أخرى 

ولكن من اتحد بالرب صار وإياه روحا واحدة

فلاتملك ياعزيزى دليلا على أن المراد من قول السيد المسيح 
( أنا والآب واحد) تلك الوحدة الجوهرية

سيما وأنك قلت أنه لايوجد نص يذكر الجوهر !
فى المداخلة 23


 




 



 


 
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 يونيو 2012)

> *تشهد لى بماذا ؟!!*


بأنه المسيح كما سألوه :


> *والنص بمفهومه يتحدث عن وحدة هدف وإرادة !*


مين قال الكلام ده فى النص ؟ طيب ايه هو الهدف بقى ؟!!



> *ألا تر ى عزيزى عبد المسيح أنه قبلها بآية قال :
> 
> 10: 29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل !!!*


أرى يا عزيزى , هذا أصلاً يشهد للأوهية , لأن ابن الله الوحيد المولود منه بالطبيعة لابد و أن له كل ما للآب كما قال :
Joh 17:10  وكل ما هو لي فهو لك وما هو لك فهو لي وأنا ممجد فيهم. 
فإن كان الآب أعظم من الكل فالابن كذلك



> *ومن فم يسوع أن الآب أعظم من الإبن !!*


لأ الكلام ده مش فى النص الفات !!



> *وفى موضع آخر
> 
> 14: 28 سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم اتي اليكم لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الاب لان ابي اعظم مني*


لا يعنى هذا أن الآب أعظم من الابن أقنومياً , بل قال هذا لأن الابن هو من تجسد آخذاً شكل عبد :
Php 2:5  فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا: 
Php 2:6  الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله. 
Php 2:7  لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذا صورة عبد، صائرا في شبه الناس. 

و لكن سبق و قلت لك انه ليس أقنومياً و الدليل أنه قال :
Joh 17:10  وكل ما هو لي فهو لك وما هو لك فهو لي وأنا ممجد فيهم. 
فكيف يكون كل ما للآب هو للابن اذا كان الآب أعظم من الابن ؟ بل أيضاً نرى الابن يطلب ان يُكرمه الجميع كما يكرمون الآب , فكيف إذا يكون الآب أعظم من الابن و يكون للابن نفس الإكرام الذى يصل الى العبادة ؟!!
Joh 5:23  لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله. 
بل نرى فى النص الذى أتيت انت به انه يقول :
Joh 10:28  وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي. 
Joh 10:29  أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. 
Joh 10:30  أنا والآب واحد». 
فكيف يعادل يده بيد الآب و كأن له قوة الآب نفسها ؟ و يختم القول بـأنا والآب واحد ؟!!!



> *إذن فحين يسمعون ويعملون بتعاليم الآب فلن يهلكوا
> 
> وحين يسمعون كلامى انا الرسول المبلغ كذلك لن يهلكوا*


1 - الكلام ده مش فى النص !!
2 - قلتلك قبل كدا لو بتحاول تثبت ان الابن مُرسل من الآب أو ان المسيح رسول فالحوار أنتهى و أنا مقتنع ان المسيح رسول !! لو بتحاول تثبت كدا فانا مقتنع يا عزيزى !!



> *فهو والاب واحد فى أن من يطيعهما لن يهلك
> وستكون له حياة أبدية*


بل واحد فى الجوهر وإلا رُد على ما سبق و قلته !!



> *وكما قلت مثل تلك الأقوال كانت معهودة فى العهد الجديد
> ( أعنى تلك الوحدة المعنوية )
> 
> 17: 11 و لست انا بعد في العالم و اما هؤلاء فهم في العالم و انا اتي اليك ايها الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن
> ...


لا يا عزيزى ليست وحدة ذات بل قال هذا ليدل على قوة واحدة التلاميذ و اننا جسد واحد فى المسيح و الدليل :
Rom 12:4  فإنه كما في جسد واحد لنا أعضاء كثيرة ولكن ليس جميع الأعضاء لها عمل واحد 
Rom 12:5  هكذا نحن الكثيرين: جسد واحد في المسيح وأعضاء بعضا لبعض كل واحد للآخر. 



> *بل أوضح من ذلك
> 
> 17: 21 ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني*


أفتكر *Molka Molkan *سألك فى موضوع قبل كدا : ليه مقلش واحد فيك ؟ ليه جعل نفسه مع الآب ؟ و انت مردتش بس قدامك فرصة تانية :flowers:



> *فهل وحدة التلاميذ بالمسيح والآب وحدة ذات؟!!!*


فهمتك المقصود قبل كدا ..



> *لو انفرد يازميل الحوار لرأيت لك مساغا !!*


يا عزيزى دى حاجة انا مليش أيد فيها و طبقاً للقوانين فالحوار ليس ثنائى



> *هاك مزيد بيان
> 
> 14: 20 في ذلك اليوم تعلمون اني انا في ابي و انتم في و انا فيكم
> 
> ...


فهمتك الوحدة المقصودة قبل كدا يا عزيزى و هى ليست وحدة جوهر



> *
> مارأيك فى قول بولس
> 
> 6: 17 و اما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد
> ...


طيب ما تجيب النص من بدرى شوية يا *ياسر *!! انت ليه فاكر ان معنديش كتاب مقدس !!
ما علينا اجيبهولك انا  :
1Co 6:15  ألستم تعلمون أن أجسادكم هي أعضاء المسيح؟ أفآخذ أعضاء المسيح وأجعلها أعضاء زانية؟ حاشا! 
1Co 6:16  أم لستم تعلمون أن من التصق بزانية هو جسد واحد لأنه يقول: «يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا». 
1Co 6:17  وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد. 

فإذاً القديس بولس الرسول أصلاً وضّح ان نوع الوحدة هى وحدة الجسد فى المسيح و ان كلنا اعضاء جسد المسيح
و المسيح فى قوله " أنا و الآب واحد " وضّح نوع الوحدة الجوهرية و منها انه جعل يده و قوته مساوية ليد و قوة الآب و من ثم فنرى رد فعل اليهود بعد ذلك انهم رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه :
Joh 10:31  فتناول اليهود أيضا حجارة ليرجموه. 
و فى حاجات تانية فى بقية النص .. إلخ ...



> *فلاتملك ياعزيزى دليلا على أن المراد من قول السيد المسيح
> ( أنا والآب واحد) تلك الوحدة الجوهرية*


بل أملك و قدمت لك و قدمت لك قبل هذه المشاركة أيضاً !! تحب نراجع ؟؟؟ وللا أقولك خلّى المراجعة فى الأخر 



> *سيما وأنك قلت أنه لايوجد نص يذكر الجوهر !
> فى المداخلة 23*


انا مقلتش انه لا يوجد نص يذكر الجوهر !!
انا قلت :


Abdel Messih قال:


> فى هذا النص بالعربية :
> Joh 10:30  أنا والآب واحد».
> فلفظ الجوهر كلفظ غير موجود فى الترجمة العربية


كونك أنت مش فاهم كلامى فدى مشكلة تانية !!

ثم إنى أثبت ان المقصود هو وحدة الجوهر و لم ترد على ما سبق و قلته فى المشاركات السابقة !!

بالمناسبة يا عزيزى أصلاً كون ان المسيح أعلن انه ابن الله فهذا وحده يدل على إلوهيته !!

أتفضل أخى الحبيب تقدر ترد و يا ريت ترد لأنى بلاحظ ان كل مرة بتبدأ مشاركة جديدة دون أى أقتباس مما سبق , و برضو المراجعة فى الأخر ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2012)

> * أنت تقول وحدة ذات *


النص هو من يقول، وطلبت منك أن تعطنا النص يونانيا وتفسره لنا بحسب عالم لغة متخصص ولم تفعل!



> * والنص بمفهومه يتحدث عن وحدة هدف وإرادة !*


صدقني، لا توجد ولو ثغرة واحدة في النص تستطيع ان تنفذ منها بمفهومك!!
فحتى النص عربيا وبحسب فهمك يتحدث عن أن المسيح والآب واحد في القوة!!



> *ألا تر ى عزيزى عبد المسيح أنه قبلها بآية قال :
> 
> 10: 29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل !!!*


نعم قال، ولكي لا يفهم البعض ان الآب اعظم منه في الجوهر، تابع قائلا: أنا والآب واحد (في الجوهر).




> *ومن فم يسوع أن الآب أعظم من الإبن !!
> 
> فأين وحدة الذات ؟!!!!*


وحدة الذات موجودة (إن كنت تقصد وحدة الجوهر) واما عن أن يسوع أبيه أعظم منه فهذا حتى وان كنت لا تفهمه لغويا فلابد انك ستفهمه حواريا:


Joh 14:28  سمعتم أني قلت لكم أنا أذهب ثم آتي إليكم. لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لأني قلت أمضي إلى الآب لأن أبي أعظم مني. 


هنا المسيح قال عبارة "أبي أعظم مني" عتابا منه على أن التلاميذ لم يفرحوا لكونه قال لهم أنه ذاهب إلى أبيه، فنجده ربط لهم الذهاب الى ابيهم بحتمية فرحتهم ووضع هذا السبب للفرحة : أبي أعظم مني، ولم يقل أبي أعظم منكم، بل أعظم مني، فهنا يتكلم عن حالته بعدما يذهب إلى ابيه، أي حالة التمجد للمسيح، وهنا كان عليك أن تفهم السبب في هذا القول حرفيا "لأني قلت.. لأن أبي.." فهو قال هذا لأنه سيذهب من هذه الحالة لأبيه الأعظم منه.




> *وفى موضع آخر
> 
> 14: 28 سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم اتي اليكم لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الاب لان ابي اعظم مني
> *


اي موضع آخر تتحدث عنه؟




> *إذن فحين يسمعون ويعملون بتعاليم الآب فلن يهلكوا
> 
> وحين يسمعون كلامى انا الرسول المبلغ كذلك لن يهلكوا
> *



أين قيل هذا؟
النص يقول "لا يقدر" ونسب هذه القدرة للمسيح *و*للآب، وفي النهاية قال أنا والآب *واحد*..

فلم يقل كلامك هذا على الإطلاق، وهناك دليل آخر لن تجب عليه أيضا، وهو : اين قال أي نبي عن نفسه "أنا والآب واحد" طالما أنه الوحدانية هنا للرسل في الهدف فقط!!؟ ننتظر السيل من النصوص..



> *فهو والاب واحد فى أن من يطيعهما لن يهلك
> وستكون له حياة أبدية*


اين هنا الوحدانية اصلا؟!! هنا الوحدانية غير متحققة أصلا! لان الأمر يتعلق بمن يطيع وليس بوحدة شيء يخص المسيح والآب!




> *وكما قلت مثل تلك الأقوال كانت معهودة فى العهد الجديد
> ( أعنى تلك الوحدة المعنوية )*


اتحداك يا عزيزي، ليس انت فقط، بل وكل مسلم! وليس أن تجد بين الأناس العاديين ، بل حتى الأنبياء وبعضهم !




> * 17: 11 و لست انا بعد في العالم و اما هؤلاء فهم في العالم و انا اتي اليك ايها الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن*


أرجو الدقة، هو لم يقل أرجو ان يكونوا واحدا معنا، بل "كما نحن" أي أنه يريد أن يكونوا واحدا ويشبه هذه الوحدة بالوحدة القائدة أصلا بين الآب وهو، فهل كان التلاميذ وبعضهم رسل بعضهم؟




> * فهل وحدة التلاميذ هنا وحدة ذات ؟!!*



على حسب ماذا تقصد بـ"وحدة ذات"، ارجو تعريفها لكي اقول لك..

ولكن الوحدة قائمة.. ولكني سأنتظرك لكي توضح..




> *بل أوضح من ذلك
> 
> 17: 21 ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني*


تاني؟!!
هل اذكرك بما قلته ولم ترد عليه سابقا أم انك تعرف هذا المكان وسترد على ما قلته لك؟




> * فهل وحدة التلاميذ بالمسيح والآب وحدة ذات؟!!!*


اين وحدة التلاميذ بــــالآب هذه؟!!؟؟



> *لو انفرد يازميل الحوار لرأيت لك مساغا !!*


مش فاهم!




> *هاك مزيد بيان
> 
> 14: 20 في ذلك اليوم تعلمون اني انا في ابي و انتم في و انا فيكم
> *



ماذا في هذا؟!!! المسيح (لاهوت وناسوت) ما وجه الحجة هنا؟



> *هل كان التلاميذ آلهة ؟
> كم الها تعبد ؟!!*



لم يكونوا آلهه، ولا نعبد إلا واحد..



> *مارأيك فى قول بولس
> 
> 6: 17 و اما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد
> 
> ...


ما وجه الحجة هنا ايضا؟

اراك تبحث عن كلمة "واحد" ثم تنسخ النصوص وتضعها لنا!




> *فلاتملك ياعزيزى دليلا على أن المراد من قول السيد المسيح
> ( أنا والآب واحد) تلك الوحدة الجوهرية*



إدعاء عدم وجود الدليل رغم وجوده يخصك فقط ، فمن يغمي عينيه عن ضوء الشمس لا يستطيع ان ينكر وجودها بل هو فقط الذي لا يراه!




> * سيما وأنك قلت أنه لايوجد نص يذكر الجوهر !*



ماذا قلت لك حينها؟!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2012)

يتبع بسيل لأقوال الآباء!!، تعرف تعد يا ياسر لغاية كام؟!!


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

> ننتظر السيل من النصوص..


انا عن نفسى هكتفى بنص واحد , للا يا *ياسر الجندى *, هل يوجد نص واحد قال فيه أى نبى غير المسيح " أنا و الآب واحد " ؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> انا عن نفسى هكتفى بنص واحد , للا يا *ياسر الجندى *, هل يوجد نص واحد قال فيه أى نبى غير المسيح " أنا و الآب واحد " ؟؟؟


 أستاذ عبد المسيح
أنا لاأعلق على الردود  حتى لاأتهم إنى أفسر على هواى

باقى سياق الحوار يوم عيد التجديد يدل على أن السيد المسيح رد على اليهود فهمهم الخاطئ لقول أنا والآب واحد 

فهل تسمح بإيراد بقية الحوار
بس عايز أقول ملحوظة
أو أضرب مثالا للتقريب
هذا اللفظ نقوله حتى فى حياتنا العملية ( أعنى الوحدة المعنوية )

فهب مثلا أن عبد المسيح أتقن تماما دورة الدفاع اللاهوتى بل وبرع فيها وقد أخذها من أستاذه مولكا
فأرادت إحدى الجهات من مولكا أن يدرس لها تلك الدورة

فقال مولكا سأبعث لكم أخى عبد المسيح
قالوا نريدك أنت 
قال أنا وعبد المسيح واحد
فهل تعنى ذلك وحدة ذات ؟!!


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

> أنا لاأعلق على الردود  حتى لاأتهم إنى أفسر على هواى


يعنى ده أعتراف انك لو رديت مش هيبقى فى رد إلا بتفسيرك انت ؟ ما هو لو معاك نصوص محدش هيكلمك لكن انت بتعترف انك لو رديت هتُتهم بأنك بتفسر على هواك !!



> باقى سياق الحوار يوم عيد التجديد يدل على أن السيد المسيح رد على اليهود فهمهم الخاطئ لقول أنا والآب واحد


من قال لك أصلاً ان اليهود فهموا غلط ؟



> فهل تسمح بإيراد بقية الحوار


أسمح بالأدلة



> بس عايز أقول ملحوظة
> أو أضرب مثالا للتقريب
> هذا اللفظ نقوله حتى فى حياتنا العملية ( أعنى الوحدة المعنوية )
> 
> ...


1 - انا لى ما أتى فى الكتاب المقدس
2 - هذه الوحدة واضحة من سياقها فى الكلام
فحينما قال مولكا انا و عبد المسيح واحد فإن هذا معناه واضح جداً أنه يقصد واحد فى العلم و المعرفة التى سنعطيها لمن طلبها ( طبعاً هذا فقط على سبيل المثال فانا لست شيئا فى معرفة و علم أستاذى مولكا )
فإذاً من سياق الحوار واضح المقصود
و أيضاً من سياق الحوار الذى بين المسيح و اليهود كان واضح ان المقصود وحدة الجوهر و وضحت لك فى عدّة مشاركات سابقة و لم ترد حتّى الآن و وضعت لك قائلا :


Abdel Messih قال:


> انا عن نفسى هكتفى بنص واحد , يللا يا *ياسر الجندى *, هل يوجد نص واحد قال فيه أى نبى غير المسيح " أنا و الآب واحد " ؟؟؟


و لم تأت بنص واحد

فإن كان لك ما تقوله فتفضل لكن رجاء بالأدلة


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

> أنا لاأعلق على الردود  حتى لاأتهم إنى أفسر على هواى


ما علاقة ردك بالإقتباس؟!! وما علاقة التعليق على الردود بالتفسير على هواك؟ وانت بافعل تفسر على هواك، هل تحب أن نجرب عدم التفسير على الهوى لتعرف انك كنت تفسر على هواك؟



> باقى سياق الحوار يوم عيد التجديد يدل على أن السيد المسيح رد على اليهود فهمهم الخاطئ لقول أنا والآب واحد


أليس هذا تفسيرا على الهوى! وليته صحيحاً!!؟ كلامك خاطيء، والمسيح لم ينكر على اليهود فهمهم الصحيح.



> هذا اللفظ نقوله حتى فى حياتنا العملية ( أعنى الوحدة المعنوية )


لا علاقة لحياتنا العملية بالمسيح واليهود، فنحن ليس فينا إله ولا نبي لتقارن الكلام .




> قال أنا وعبد المسيح واحد


مثال ضعيف جداً، لاننا لسنا أنبياء ولا أقانيم في جوهر الإله الواحد.. ولكن لكي أحاورك في مثالك الضعيف سأقبله مؤقتاً..



> فهل تعنى ذلك وحدة ذات ؟!!


هذا سيعني حينها وحدة القدرة والإمكانية والعلم، لان ما كنت سأقوم به سيقوم به عبد المسيح أيضاً، فهنا هو تساوى معي في القدرة والعلم والإمكانية، فهل تقول أن المسيح تساوى مع الآب في القدرة والعلم والإمكانية؟؟



السؤال المحرج الذي لن تجب عليه تقريباً: طالما الأمر سهل جدا بهذه الدرجة، لماذا فهم اليهود الواقفين هذا الفهم "الخاطيء" وأرادوا أن يرجموه؟

أليس الجواب معروف وسهل ولا ينبغي ان يفهم منه هذا الفهم ؟!!

ثم ، من قال من الأنبياء: أنا والآب واحد؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

طلبت منك طلب ، وهو أن تأتي بالنص يونانيا وتأتي بأقوال أهل اللغة فيه، لنعرف كيف عرفوه، بل والآباء جميعا تقريباً..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طلبت منك طلب ، وهو أن تأتي بالنص يونانيا وتأتي بأقوال أهل اللغة فيه، لنعرف كيف عرفوه، بل والآباء جميعا تقريباً..


 ياريت تأتينا أنت بالنص اليونانى
وأقوال أهل اللغة فيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

> ياريت تأتينا أنت بالنص اليونانى
> وأقوال أهل اللغة فيه


ولو قالوا ما أقول؟ هل ينتهي حوارك؟!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ولو قالوا ما أقول؟ هل ينتهي حوارك؟!


 

لك ذلك إن شئت


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

حسنا، لنرى تعليق دانيال والاس (نت بايبل) على كلمة "واحد" اليونانية هنا:

The phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with *trinitarian* implications. ἕν is _neuter_, not _masculine_, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition; Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press.

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> حسنا، لنرى تعليق دانيال والاس (نت بايبل) على كلمة "واحد" اليونانية هنا:
> 
> 
> The phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with *trinitarian* implications. ἕν is _neuter_, not _masculine_, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).​
> ...


ترجم ....


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

> ترجم ....


ترجم انت.. ويستحسن أن تفهم مباشرة لأن هناك تعابير لن تحوي معانيها اللغة العربية الضعيفة..


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

النص فى اليونانية :
Joh 10:30  ἐγὼ καὶ ὁ πατὴρ *ἕν ἐσμεν
*
تعليق دانيال والاس الذى وضعه *Molka Molkan :

*The phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with *trinitarian* implications. ἕν is _neuter_, not _masculine_, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence ) 
​  Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First  Edition; Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies  Press

unity of essence - unity of essence - unity of essence - unity of essence

أى وحدة جوهرية أو وحدة فى الجوهر

هل هكذا أنتهى الحوار و نضع المراجعة أم ماذا ؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

> ترجم ....



*هفهمهالك يا استاذ ياسر

فى اليونانى المفروض ان ضمير المتكلم انا وكذلك كلمة الاب كلاهما مذكرين
فبالتالى كلمة واحد تبقى مذكر 

فى حين ان القديس يوحنا استخدم كلمة واحد فى حالة neuter اى محايدة 
لا هى مذكر ولا هى مؤنث

دا معناه ايه حسب كلام والاس
معناه ان القديس يوحنا مش عايز يقول ان الاب والمسيح شخص واحد لان لو عايز يقول ان المسيح والاب شخص واحد كان استخدم كلمة واحد فى حالة المذكر 
لكن عايز يؤكد على اتحادهم الجوهرى وليس الاقنومى

شوف كلمة واحدة اثبتت الثالوث 
تميز اقنومية الاب عن المسيح وفى نفس الوقت وحدتهم الجوهرية 
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

أرجو تغيير اسم الموضوع الى اسم يناسب ما بداخله ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

[

​

> هل هكذا أنتهى الحوار و نضع المراجعة أم ماذا ؟


 
قبل المراجعة 
لماذا تناول اليهود حجارة ليرجموه ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

> لماذا تناول اليهود حجارة ليرجموه ؟


قبل هذا السؤال، هل لك تعليق بدليل على ما سبق لغوياً؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> [
> 
> 
> قبل المراجعة
> لماذا تناول اليهود حجارة ليرجموه ؟


لأنه قال " أنا و الآب واحد " معلناً إلوهيته !!


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

آسف يا مولكا انا مخدتش بالى من ردك رجاء استاذ ياسر رد على مولكا قبل الرد علىّ


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> لأنه قال " أنا و الآب واحد " معلناً إلوهيته !!


 
 وهل أقرهم السيد المسيح على هذا الفهم ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> وهل أقرهم السيد المسيح على هذا الفهم ؟


هقلك بعد الرد على أستاذ مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

> وهل أقرهم السيد المسيح على هذا الفهم ؟


قبل هذا السؤال، هل لك تعليق بدليل على ما سبق لغوياً؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> قبل هذا السؤال، هل لك تعليق بدليل على ما سبق لغوياً؟


 
لا ...


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لا ...


اذا فأنت متفق ان النص فى اليونانية قال ان الابن واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر تمام ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

> وهل أقرهم السيد المسيح على هذا الفهم ؟


*مش بس اكد دا اعلن انه الكلمة وحيد الاب 

تحب تعرف فين؟*


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مش بس اكد دا اعلن انه الكلمة وحيد الاب
> 
> تحب تعرف فين؟*


خليه هو لما يجيب الآية نفهمهاله


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مش بس اكد دا اعلن انه الكلمة وحيد الاب *
> 
> *تحب تعرف فين؟*


 
ياريت ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

الأخوة الأحباء، ثواني، إمنعوا المشاركات السريعة تماما الآن..


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

> لا ...


إذن فهذا يعني أن المسيح قال لهم "أنا والآب واحد" قاصدا الجوهر كما بيّنّا ، وعليه ، فلا نحتاج أصلا لفهم اليهود سواء فهموا بشكل صحيح (وهو الواقع) أو فهموا بشكل خاطيء..

وعليه فهذا ينهي الموضوع تماماً..


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

تفضلوا، دكتور يوحنا وعبد المسيح بالمتابعة..


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

*طيب سؤال للاستاذ ياسر 

لماذا اطلق على القضاة الهه فى العهد القديم؟
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تفضلوا، دكتور يوحنا وعبد المسيح بالمتابعة..


بالطبع بعد وضعك للنص فى اليونانية بالشرح فهذا ينهى الموضوع و لكن التكملة للأستفادة ليس إلا ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *متركز اوى بس جاوبنى على سؤالى *


 حاضر ..
لأنهم أعطوا سلطانا أن يأمروا ويحكموا ويقضوا باسم الله 

هل القضاة كانوا آلهة ؟!


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

> حاضر ..
> لأنهم أعطوا سلطانا أن يأمروا ويحكموا ويقضوا باسم الله


*لانه صارت لهم كلمة الله *

*مجرد انهم الت لهم كلمة الله وقضوا بيها بين الناس دعيوا الهه *

*فان قال لاولئك الذين فقط صارت لهم كلمة الله الهه 

فماذا عن الابن الذى قدسه الاب وارسله الى العالم ويعمل اعمال ابيه؟؟؟

تسمح ترد على المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

> *أهو كذلك إله ؟!*
> ولماذا يضرب لهم مثلا تقريبيا
> لو أراد مفهومه الظاهر لجهر به وصرح به



*مردتش على المسيح*
*ان كان مجرد من حكموا بكلمة الله دعيوا الهه

فمبالك بالابن الوحيد الذى قدسه الاب وارسله للعالم ويعمل اعمال ابيه؟

المسيح بمنتهى البساطة اليهود قالوا ازاى انت انسان وبتقول انك اله

قالهم انتم فى الناموس وانتم بشر اطلقت عليكم الهه لان صارت لكم كلمة الله

فمبالك بالبشر العاديين اخذوا لقب الهه 

فان كان الابن الوحيد لما قدسه ابيه وارسله للعالم تقولوا عليه بيجدف لانه قال انه هو وابيه واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وانتهى الحوار الى رغبتهم فى رجمه لانهم تأكدوا من انه اكد على انه واحد مع الاب جاعلا نفسه اله 

فمن فضلك دلنى على كلمة واحدة قالها المسيح نفى بيها فهمهم 
بالعكس دا مجريات الكلام بتؤكد انه اكد على ما قاله واثبت شخصه الالهى عن طريق مقارنته بيهم 


*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

*فان كان الابن الوحيد لما قدسه ابيه وارسله للعالم تقولوا عليه بيجدف لانه قال انه هو وابيه واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



طيب هنا يتكلم عن رسالة

*10: 36 فالذي قدسه الاب و ارسله الى العالم اتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله
ستقول لى احنا متفقين على إنه رسول
ثم تتكلم عن ذات واحدة بين الإبن والآب
فكيف يرسل الآب ذاته ؟!


*


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *فان كان الابن الوحيد لما قدسه ابيه وارسله للعالم تقولوا عليه بيجدف لانه قال انه هو وابيه واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا عزيزى هو حد قالك ان الآب هو الابن ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

> *ثم تتكلم عن ذات واحدة بين الإبن والآب*


قلنا وحدة الجوهر , لكن وحدة الذات دى مش مفهومة يا ريت توضحلنا !!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *فان كان الابن الوحيد لما قدسه ابيه وارسله للعالم تقولوا عليه بيجدف لانه قال انه هو وابيه واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*نعم فالآب ارسل كلمته متجسا للعالم من أجل فدائهم ايه التناقض اللى حضرتك شايفه؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

> طيب هنا يتكلم عن رسالة
> 
> *10: 36 فالذي قدسه الاب و ارسله الى العالم اتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله
> ستقول لى احنا متفقين على إنه رسول
> ...


*اقنوميا او شخصانيا هما اتنين 

طبيعى ان يرسل الاب ابنه لان الابن مش هو الاب 
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *فان كان الابن الوحيد لما قدسه ابيه وارسله للعالم تقولوا عليه بيجدف لانه قال انه هو وابيه واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*من قال لك أن الإرسال يتطلب بالضرورة الخلق الزمني؟! فهمك لمعنى الإرسال خاطيء، فأنت عندك الرسول (أو المُرسَل)=مخلوق زمني أرسله الله للبشر، لكن المسيح يختلف عن هذا كله، فهو أزلي تجسّد وهذه هي إرساليته!! الآب لم يُرسل نفسه بل أرسل إبنه المُتجسّد، وهذا لا ينفي ألوهية الإبن!*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> حسنا، لنرى تعليق دانيال والاس (نت بايبل) على كلمة "واحد" اليونانية هنا:
> 
> The phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with *trinitarian* implications. ἕν is _neuter_, not _masculine_, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
> ​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition; Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press.
> ...





apostle.paul قال:


> *هفهمهالك يا استاذ ياسر
> 
> فى اليونانى المفروض ان ضمير المتكلم انا وكذلك كلمة الاب كلاهما مذكرين
> فبالتالى كلمة واحد تبقى مذكر
> ...



*نقطة مهمة، وضربة أخرى لكل من يحاول التدليس و ليّ معنى الآية. ستبقى هذه الآيات شوكة في حلق الشيطان. دام صليبكم.*


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

خلاص كدا أحط المراجعة وللا ايه ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> خلاص كدا أحط المراجعة وللا ايه ؟


 وأنا انتهيت
أشكرك زميلى الفاضل عبد المسيح على سعة صدرك وحسن أدبك
تفضل عزيزى


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> وأنا انتهيت
> أشكرك زميلى الفاضل عبد المسيح على سعة صدرك وحسن أدبك
> تفضل عزيزى



لا شكر على واجب أخى الحبيب *ياسر الجندى *انا أستمتعت بالحوار معك و أشكر كل من تابع الحوار و أشكر أيضا أستاذى و مُعلمى الأستاذ *Molka Molkan *الذى تعب معنا فى هذا الحوار و انا أيضاً أستفدت منه شكراً لككل و كلها 10 دقائق و هنزل التلخيص أو المراجعة


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

*المراجعة*

* مراجعة على ما سبق 

*( ملحوظة : أنا بالطبع لا أضع كل الحوار و أنما ساحاول بقدر الإمكان ان أضع المختصر المفيد على قدر ضعفى )

كان قد سأل الأخ *ياسر الجندى *ما المقصود : من قول المسيح أنا و الآب واحد ؟
فكانت الاجابة :
ان المقصود هى وحدة الجوهر و قلت ان الأستناد على هذا هو الآتى :

يوجد أكثر من دليل انهما واحد فى الجوهر :
 1 - التفاسير
 2 - التقليد و أقوال الآباء التى استلمناها
 3 - أعمال الابن نفسها تشهد انه واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر
 4 - لم نجد ولا نبى واحد قال " انا و الآب واحد "
 5 - من خلال سياق النص

حاول الأخ *ياسر الجندى *أن يّثبت أن المسيح رسول و نبى من خلال الكلام القديس يوحنا المعمدان و بالطبع لم يعترض أى مسيحى على كون المسيح رسول و نبى و لكن الأعتراض انه حاول ان يّثبت من خلال كلام القديس يوحنا المعمدان أن ليس إلهاً متجسداً بل مجرد نبى و رسول و من ثم كان اعتراضنا , حيث ان محاولة أثبات ان المسيح ليس هو الله من الأستاذ *ياسر الجندى *لم يكن مستنداً بدليل و من ثم كان ردنا بأن القديس يوحنا المعمدان قد أقرّ بأن المسيح هو يهوه مستدلين بهذه الآية :
فى يوحنا 1 :
23. قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».

و التى هى موجودة فى سفر إشعياء :
Isa 40:3  صوت صارخ في البرية: أعدوا طريق الرب. قوموا في القفر سبيلا لإلهنا. 

و النص فى العبرية يقول :
Isa 40:3  קול קורא במדבר פנו דרך יהוה ישׁרו בערבה מסלה לאלהינו׃ 

و ها هو اسم يهوه الذى تم ترجمته فى الآية الى الرب
יהוה ---> الرب

و قد كان رد الأستاذ *Molka Molkan* هكذا :
مين هو الآتي بقى دا؟ هل مجرد رسول نبي كيوحنا نفسه؟ تعالى نشوف يوحنا اللي بتستشهد بيه..



Mat 3:11  أنا أعمدكم بماء للتوبة ولكن الذي *يأتي بعدي هو أقوى مني الذي لست أهلا أن أحمل حذاءه*. هو سيعمدكم *بالروح القدس ونار*. 
Mat 3:12  الذي رفشه في يده وسينقي بيدره ويجمع قمحه إلى المخزن وأما التبن فيحرقه بنار لا تطفأ». 
Mat 3:13  حينئذ *جاء يسوع* من الجليل إلى الأردن إلى يوحنا ليعتمد منه. 
Mat 3:14  ولكن يوحنا منعه قائلا: «*أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك* وأنت تأتي إلي!» 
Mat 3:15  فقال يسوع له: «اسمح الآن لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل بر». حينئذ سمح له. 
Mat 3:16  فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء وإذا السماوات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه 
Mat 3:17  وصوت من السماوات قائلا: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت». 

هل هذا مجرد نبي؟!! أعظم مواليد النساء (يوحنا) ليس أهلا أن يحل سيور حذاؤه وتقول عليه انه مجرد نبي!!

و من ثم لم يرد الأستاذ *ياسر الجندى *بدليل لا على مشاركتى ولا مشاركة الأستاذ *Molka Molkan*

بعدها حاول الأخ الحبيب *ياسر الجندى *ان يّثبت ان الوحدة التى بين الابن و الآب هى وحدة هدف !!
و قد سألته قائلاً هما هو الهدف و لم يرد !! حيث ان هذه الوحدة التى قصدها لم تكن موجودة فى النص أصلاً و لم يستطع هو ان يّثبت ذلك ..

و من ثم فحاول أن يُثبت ان الآب أعظم من الابن مستدلاً أولاً بهذا النص :
Joh 10:29  أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل

و كان الرد هكذا :
أن هذا أصلاً يشهد للألوهية , لأن ابن الله الوحيد المولود منه بالطبيعة لابد و أن له كل ما للآب كما قال :
Joh 17:10  وكل ما هو لي فهو لك وما هو لك فهو لي وأنا ممجد فيهم. 
فإن كان الآب أعظم من الكل فالابن كذلك

و ثنياً أستدل بهذا النص :
Joh 14:28  سمعتم أني قلت لكم أنا أذهب ثم آتي إليكم. لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لأني قلت أمضي إلى الآب لأن أبي أعظم مني. 

و كان الرد :
لا يعنى هذا أن الآب أعظم من الابن أقنومياً , بل قال هذا لأن الابن هو من تجسد آخذاً شكل عبد :
Php 2:5  فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا: 
Php 2:6  الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله. 
Php 2:7  لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذا صورة عبد، صائرا في شبه الناس. 

و الرد من الأستاذ *Molka Molkan *:
هنا المسيح قال  عبارة "أبي أعظم مني" عتابا منه على أن التلاميذ لم يفرحوا لكونه قال لهم  أنه ذاهب إلى أبيه، فنجده ربط لهم الذهاب الى ابيهم بحتمية فرحتهم ووضع هذا  السبب للفرحة : أبي أعظم مني، ولم يقل أبي أعظم منكم، بل أعظم مني، فهنا  يتكلم عن حالته بعدما يذهب إلى ابيه، أي حالة التمجد للمسيح، وهنا كان عليك  أن تفهم السبب في هذا القول حرفيا "لأني قلت.. لأن أبي.." فهو قال هذا  لأنه سيذهب من هذه الحالة لأبيه الأعظم منه.

من ثم حاول الأخ *ياسر الجندى *إثبات ان وحدة الآب بالابن هى وحدة التلاميذ مع بعضهم لبعض ( مع العلم انه حاول سابقاً أن يُثبت ان الوحدة هى وحدة هدف )
و أستدل بالآيات التالية :
1 - Joh 17:11  ولست أنا بعد في العالم وأما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وأنا آتي إليك. أيها الآب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك. الذين أعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن. 
و الرد :
لا يا عزيزى ليست وحدة ذات بل قال هذا ليدل على قوة واحدة التلاميذ و اننا جسد واحد فى المسيح و الدليل :
Rom 12:4  فإنه كما في جسد واحد لنا أعضاء كثيرة ولكن ليس جميع الأعضاء لها عمل واحد 
Rom 12:5  هكذا نحن الكثيرين: جسد واحد في المسيح وأعضاء بعضا لبعض كل واحد للآخر. 

2 - Joh 17:21  ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني. 
و الرد أن الأستاذ *Molka Molkan *كان قد سأله فى موضوع سابق : لماذا لم يقل واحد فيك ( أى فى الآب ) ؟ ليه جعل نفسه مع الآب ؟ و كان وقتها الأخ *ياسر الجندى *مردش و لما جابها فى الموضوه ده أيضاً لم يرد

3 - 1Co 6:17  وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد. 
و كان الرد :
طيب ما تجيب النص من بدرى شوية يا *ياسر *!! انت ليه فاكر ان معنديش كتاب مقدس !!
ما علينا اجيبهولك انا  :
1Co 6:15  ألستم تعلمون أن أجسادكم هي أعضاء المسيح؟ أفآخذ أعضاء المسيح وأجعلها أعضاء زانية؟ حاشا! 
1Co 6:16  أم لستم تعلمون أن من التصق بزانية هو جسد واحد لأنه يقول: «يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا». 
1Co 6:17  وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد. 

فإذاً القديس بولس الرسول أصلاً وضّح ان نوع الوحدة هى وحدة الجسد فى المسيح و ان كلنا اعضاء جسد المسيح
و المسيح فى قوله " أنا و الآب واحد " وضّح نوع الوحدة الجوهرية و منها انه  جعل يده و قوته مساوية ليد و قوة الآب و من ثم فنرى رد فعل اليهود بعد ذلك  انهم رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه :
Joh 10:31  فتناول اليهود أيضا حجارة ليرجموه. 
و فى حاجات تانية فى بقية النص .. إلخ ...

و لك يرد الأخ الحبيب *ياسر الجندى *على أى رد منهم ..
و من ثم فضرب مثالاً بينى و بين الأستاذ *Molka Molkan *قائلاً :
أضرب مثالا للتقريب
هذا اللفظ نقوله حتى فى حياتنا العملية ( أعنى الوحدة المعنوية )

فهب مثلا أن عبد المسيح أتقن تماما دورة الدفاع اللاهوتى بل وبرع فيها وقد أخذها من أستاذه مولكا
فأرادت إحدى الجهات من مولكا أن يدرس لها تلك الدورة

فقال مولكا سأبعث لكم أخى عبد المسيح
قالوا نريدك أنت 
قال أنا وعبد المسيح واحد
فهل تعنى ذلك وحدة ذات ؟!!

و كان رد الأستاذ *Molka Molkan *:
هذا سيعني حينها  وحدة القدرة والإمكانية والعلم، لان ما كنت سأقوم به سيقوم به عبد المسيح  أيضاً، فهنا هو تساوى معي في القدرة والعلم والإمكانية، فهل تقول أن المسيح  تساوى مع الآب في القدرة والعلم والإمكانية؟؟

مع العلم اننا طلبنا من الأخ *ياسر الجندى *أكثر من مرّة أن يأتى بنص فيه يقول أى نبى غير المسيح " أنا و الآب واحد " و لم يقدر لأنه لا يوجد

و كان فى بداءة الموضوع أن الأخ *ياسر الجندى *سأل :
هل نحن متفقان أنه لايوجد نص من فم المسيح يقول أنه واحد مع أبيه فى الجوهر 
صحيح ؟

و كان رد الأستاذ *Molka Molkan *:
*النص اليوناني يقول هذا...*
ضع النص اليوناني مع شرح متخصصين اللغة له..

و لم يضع الأخ *ياسر الجندى *شيئاً لكن فى النهاية وضع له الأستاذ *Molka Molkan *قائلاً :
حسنا، لنرى تعليق دانيال والاس (نت بايبل) على كلمة "واحد" اليونانية هنا:

  The phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with *trinitarian* implications. ἕν is _neuter_, not _masculine_, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).

​   Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition;  Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press.

و أضاف الأستاذ و الدكتور *apostle.paul *شرحه قائلاً :
*فى اليونانى المفروض ان ضمير المتكلم انا وكذلك كلمة الاب كلاهما مذكرين
فبالتالى كلمة واحد تبقى مذكر 

فى حين ان القديس يوحنا استخدم كلمة واحد فى حالة neuter اى محايدة 
لا هى مذكر ولا هى مؤنث

دا معناه ايه حسب كلام والاس
معناه ان القديس يوحنا مش عايز يقول ان الاب والمسيح شخص واحد لان لو عايز  يقول ان المسيح والاب شخص واحد كان استخدم كلمة واحد فى حالة المذكر 
لكن عايز يؤكد على اتحادهم الجوهرى وليس الاقنومى

شوف كلمة واحدة اثبتت الثالوث 
تميز اقنومية الاب عن المسيح وفى نفس الوقت وحدتهم الجوهرية 
*
و لم يكن للأخ *ياسر الجندى *أى تعليق على هذه النقطة , حيث أن من خلالها تم إنهاء الموضوع بأن الآب و الابن واحد فى الجوهر من قول النص كما سبق و أثبتنا وحدة الجوهر من النصوص الكتابية الأخرى

*:new5: مجداً للثالوث الأقدس* *:new5:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

*ملخص حلو احيك عليه

هتبقى نبغة يا عبد المسيح 
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ملخص حلو احيك عليه
> 
> هتبقى نبغة يا عبد المسيح
> *


انا بتعلّم منكم فى المنتدى أستاذى الغالى


----------



## sponge bob (22 يونيو 2012)

أنا عندي سؤال صغير لايحتاج لموضوع جديد ،


apostle.paul قال:


> *هفهمهالك يا استاذ ياسر
> 
> فى اليونانى المفروض ان ضمير المتكلم انا وكذلك كلمة الاب كلاهما مذكرين
> فبالتالى كلمة واحد تبقى مذكر
> ...


مافهمته أن كلمة واحد هنا استخدمت للتفريق بين شخص المسيح عن شخص الآب ، وهذا لامشكله فيه
لكن كيف تؤكد هذه الكلمة المستخدمة *عن اتحادهم الجوهري ؟*
أقصد هل كلمة εν تعني واحد في الجوهر (اتحاد جوهري) ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع مخصص للحوار مع الأخ ياسر الجندي.. ما تود السؤال فيه *إفتح موضوعا جديدا* فيه ليكون مخصصا للنقطة محل البحث لانك شخص آخر وتريد ان نتوسع في شرح نقطة واحدة لك


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يونيو 2012)

تم نقل المشاركات الخاصة بالعضو حارس العقيدة الى موضوع أنا والآب واحد في الجوهر : حوار مع المسلمين بالأدلة حيث أن هذا الحوار للعضو ياسر الجندي وله هو فقط حق التعليق فيه ومن أراد أن يدخل رأيه في الموضوع فليرسل به إلى ياسر الجندي لكي يكون مسئولا عن كلامه في موضوعه..


----------



## sponge bob (29 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الموضوع مخصص للحوار مع الأخ ياسر الجندي.. ما تود السؤال فيه *إفتح موضوعا جديدا* فيه ليكون مخصصا للنقطة محل البحث لانك شخص آخر وتريد ان نتوسع في شرح نقطة واحدة لك


أهلا يا أستاذ مولكا 
أعتقد الأخ ياسر انتهى من حواره ، وسؤالي هو في نفس الموضوع ، فهل أسأل هنا أو في موضوع 
أنا والآب واحد في الجوهر : حوار مع المسلمين بالأدلة  ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (29 يونيو 2012)

sponge bob قال:


> أهلا يا أستاذ مولكا
> أعتقد الأخ ياسر انتهى من حواره ، وسؤالي هو في نفس الموضوع ، فهل أسأل هنا أو في موضوع
> أنا والآب واحد في الجوهر : حوار مع المسلمين بالأدلة  ؟


رجاء إنشاؤ موضوع جديد لأن الموضوع الذى انت واضعه يتحاول حول اللفظ و يختض بحارس العقيدة و هذا الموضوع مُخصص للاستاذ ياسر و قد رفض المشرف ( Molka ) وضع أى سؤالآخر من أى شخص إلا الأخ ياسر


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

في موضوع جديد..


----------

